# Reminiscenze e nuvole parlanti



## marietto (21 Dicembre 2015)

Fuori, il mondo sta cambiando. Un decennio che entrerà nel mito volge al termine,  e le cose sono già molto diverse rispetto a quando è iniziato, mentre si profilano all'orizzonte quelli che verranno ricordati come gli "anni di piombo".


  La tv, rigorosamente in bianco e nero, ha solo due canali, e quando un programma inizia su quello su cui non si è sintonizzati, si accende una grossa "freccia" lampeggiante.


  I telefoni sono in molte case, ma non ancora in tutte, e quando componi il numero devi usare questo rotellone,  portarlo fino al punto di arresto a aspettare che torni indietro per continuare l'operazione (anni dopo quando cercai di spiegare ai miei figli che l'inizio di "Come Together" imitava il suono di questo modo di telefonare, loro mi dissero: "senti pà, ma che razza di telefono sarebbe?").


  La band che ha, per molti versi, caratterizzato il decennio, e che di lì a qualche anno entrerà a far parte della mia identità al punto che molte conoscenze finiranno per collegarla al sottoscritto ("quando li sento mi viene da pensare a te"), è entrata in studio per quello che dovrebbe essere il disco ed il film del ritorno alle origini ("Get Back") ma che si rivelerà l'inzio della fine.


  Di tutto questo tuttavia, io sono totalmente all'oscuro, come del fatto che anche il mio mondo cambierà irrimediabilmente di li a pochi mesi ; ho iniziato da poco ad andare all'asilo, mia mamma mi ha tenuto a casa il più a lungo possibile, ma ho legato in fretta con la maggior parte dei miei compagni.


  Quella sera, mio padre si presenta con un giornalino, "un giornalino a fumetti" dice lui.


  Ho già avuto per le mani libri illustrati, ovviamente; principalmente quelli delle favole, molti con il disco a 45 giri allegato, ma questa è una cosa nuova, diversa... Ci sono cavalli e gente con le pistole e tizi a torso nudo e le piume in testa.


  "Capitan Miki" si intitola la serie, e perchè mio padre abbia scelto proprio quella e non qualcosa di più "adatto" per un bimbo di 4 anni (tipo "Topolino" o "Tiramolla" o qualcosa del genere) non lo sono mai venuto a sapere. Quando questa domanda mi è venuta in mente, era già troppo tardi per farla a lui.


  Comunque, la sera stessa, ci sdraiamo uno di fianco all'altro, e mentre io mi dedico alle figure, lui mi legge quello che c'è scritto in quelle nuvolette che stanno sopra alla testa dei personaggi raffigurati. Lo fa alla sua maniera, ovviamente, tutti i termini in inglese sono rigorosamente pronunciati "come si scrivono" (ad esempio cowboy diventa covboi).


  Io sono affascinato da quelle figure: ferme, eppure in movimento, e anche da questa cosa che puoi leggere non solo quello che dicono, ma anche quello che pensano....


  La lettura serale diventa un rito quotidiano, ogni numero viene letto decine di volte, e nel giro di qualche settimana a "Capitan Miki" si unisce "Il Grande Blek". 


  E poi arriva il momento in cui voglio leggere da solo, e con l'aiuto di mamma e papà, arrivo ad imparare a farlo (non alla perfezione ovviamente) diversi mesi prima di iniziare la scuola.


  Già... La scuola... L'estate prima di iniziare, una Domenica pomeriggio, un infarto si porta via mio padre...


  Il mondo è cambiato... 


                                                                                         (Continua.... ? Boh...)


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Dicembre 2015)

marietto ha detto:


> Fuori, il mondo sta cambiando. Un decennio che entrerà nel mito volge al termine,  e le cose sono già molto diverse rispetto a quando è iniziato, mentre si profilano all'orizzonte quelli che verranno ricordati come gli "anni di piombo".
> 
> 
> La tv, rigorosamente in bianco e nero, ha solo due canali, e quando un programma inizia su quello su cui non si è sintonizzati, si accende una grossa "freccia" lampeggiante.
> ...


Spero di si, spero che continui :inlove::inlove:


----------



## marietto (22 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Spero di si, spero che continui :inlove::inlove:


:kiss:


----------



## marietto (22 Dicembre 2015)

*Seconda Parte*

La vita continua...


  Non è una vita sempre facile, per un remigino (Cosi venivano chiamati allora quelli che iniziavano la prima elementare, dal fatto che il primo di Ottobre, data universale di inizio scuola all'epoca in Italia, si festeggia San Remigio) fresco orfano di padre,  piuttosto incupito dagli ultimi avvenimenti.


  L'inserimento a scuola è complicato, difficile essere socievoli in mezzo a tutto lo scombussolamento, l'inizio del lavoro in fabbrica di mia mamma, l'arrivo della nonna a vivere con noi, la necessità di cambiare casa, perché l'affitto di quella di prima, adesso che papà non c'è più, è fuori portata.


  Non è una vita sempre facile, per il figlio di una mamma single e operaia all'inizio degli anni 70. Completato l'inserimento a scuola, è già ora di cambiare, perché la nuova casa è in tutt'altra zona della città. E si ricomincia da capo.


  Quello che fa da stampella, in questi tempi difficili, sono i "giornalini a fumetti", ora vera e propria passione, "Capitan Miki" e "Il Grande Blek" ovviamente, ma anche le loro imitazioni Bonelliane (anche se ai tempi erano usati marchi tipo "Cepim" e "Edizioni Araldo") "Il Piccolo Ranger" e "Il Comandante Mark", nonchè l'universo Disney di "Topolino".

  Una zia, visto il momento complicato, aveva pensato che fosse necessario "tirarmi un pò su di morale" e quindi mi regalò (e lo rinnovò per anni) l'abbonamento al settimanale Mondadori che arrivava regolarmente e puntualmente nella cassetta delle lettere. Ecco quindi, la scoperta di un mondo immaginario completamente diverso dagli indiani e cowboy di Miki e compagnia, ma per me ugualmente affascinante.


  Intanto, con le risorse che in qualche modo i bambini finiscono sempre con il tirare fuori, stavo uscendo dal mio guscio, incontravo nuovi amici e passavo i miei pomeriggi in infiniti giri in bicicletta (un gruppo di biciclette, ognuna con la sua carta da gioco attaccata con una molletta da bucato ai raggi della ruota, fa abbastanza casino da svegliare dalla pennichella tutto il quartiere...) e partite di calcio che iniziavano alle due del pomeriggio e finivano quando una delle mamme o delle nonne si affacciavano alla finestra per chiamare a casa il primo giocatore.


  Visto che i soldi giravano in maniera abbastanza limitata a casa di tutti, a quei tempi usava fare le "bancarelle" improvvisate, per vendere i fumetti già letti, e magari approfittare per acquistare a poco prezzo qualcosa di non letto. Oppure si facevano scambi, usando criteri più o meno simili. Un bel giorno, in questo modo, mi arrivarono in mano alcuni fumetti che non avevo mai sentito nominare. Si trattava di alcuni numeri di "L'Uomo Ragno" e "I Fantastici Quattro". Colpo di fulmine immediato, con dipendenza da "anonimi fumettari" incorporata.


  Nel giro di alcuni mesi, ne conosco a menadito le storie (dei due titoli suddetti e di "Thor", "Devil" in questa fase era un pò troppo "deprimente" per i miei gusti di bambino) e ne ho collezionato (rigorosamente usati) quasi tutti i numeri.


  Ricordo ancora, come se fosse adesso, il giorno in cui usci la quinta "testata" di super eroi  dell'Editoriale Corno (la casa editrice che a quei tempi pubblicava la Marvel in Italia), la prima che io "vedevo nascere", avendo conosciuto le altre dopo che avevano già iniziato le pubblicazioni. Era "Capitan America" (con gli X-Men in appendice) e posso ancora sentire l'agitazione che mi prese appena vidi la locandina che lo pubblicizzava in edicola.


  Di li a qualche mese sarebbero iniziate le domeniche senza auto, in seguito all'Austerity causata dalla crisi petrolifera. Al telegiornale parlavano spesso di "attentati" e di questi gruppi "extraparlamentari". Mia mamma sembrava sempre molto preoccupata quando guardava il telegiornale, probabilmente pensando a quanto la vita da mamma single lavoratrice, diventasse ogni giorno un altro poco più difficile...


(Continua....??? Chissà...)


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Dicembre 2015)

marietto ha detto:


> La vita continua...
> 
> 
> Non è una vita sempre facile, per un remigino (Cosi venivano chiamati allora quelli che iniziavano la prima elementare, dal fatto che il primo di Ottobre, data universale di inizio scuola all'epoca in Italia, si festeggia San Remigio) fresco orfano di padre,  piuttosto incupito dagli ultimi avvenimenti.
> ...


Sono una lettrice entusiasta, fai tu


----------



## oro.blu (22 Dicembre 2015)

:quoto:  Bravissimo...aspetto la prossima "puntata". Quanta storia in ognuno di noi più incredibile di ogni storia inventata


----------



## Spot (22 Dicembre 2015)

A me la capacità di raccontare affascina sempre.
Poi usare le letture giovanili come veicolo del racconto.. mi piace!

Bellissimo, grazie


----------



## banshee (22 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> A me la capacità di raccontare affascina sempre.
> Poi usare le letture giovanili come veicolo del racconto.. mi piace!
> 
> Bellissimo, grazie


concordo  sono in attesa del prossimo capitolo....


----------



## Nobody (22 Dicembre 2015)

Continua a scrivere, marietto... in tante cose mi ci rivedo, e mi fai ricordare e commuovere. Sei bravissimo!


----------



## Falcor (22 Dicembre 2015)

Se l'obiettivo è trasmettere una serie di sensazioni contrastanti l'hai centrato perfettamente. Il tuo stile mi affascina molto. Leggo parole ma davanti agli occhi mi si aprono immagini. E quando accade è sempre merito di chi scrive


----------



## disincantata (22 Dicembre 2015)

A me hai ricordato le lunghe passeggiate da Milano e Sesto S. Giovanni le domeniche  senza auto.....  1973

Sei davvero bravo a descrivere  la tua vita,  sembra di  vederti ragazzino e tua madre in ansia per te.


----------



## marietto (23 Dicembre 2015)

Grazie a tutti per gli apprezzamenti, veramente molto generosi 

L'intenzione è quella di raccontarsi attraverso una passione, e contemporaneamente raccontare la passione stessa e quanto questa abbia contato nella mia storia.

A volte riuscirà benino, altre meno, ma spero di non annoiare troppo


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Dicembre 2015)

marietto ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per gli apprezzamenti, veramente molto generosi
> 
> L'intenzione è quella di raccontarsi attraverso una passione, e contemporaneamente raccontare la passione stessa e quanto questa abbia contato nella mia storia.
> 
> A volte riuscirà benino, altre meno, ma spero di non annoiare troppo


Assolutamemte no, per me è un piacere leggerti


----------



## marietto (23 Dicembre 2015)

*Terza parte*

Nelle vecchie foto mia nonna sembrava esattamente la stessa donna che avevo davanti tutti i giorni, e non perché fosse giovanile... Lo stesso tipo di fazzoletto in testa, gli stessi vestiti scuri, la stessa espressione arcigna. La vita non era stata facile neppure per lei, ultima di un numero pazzesco di fratelli e sorelle, anche lei vedova giovanissima e con due figlie piccole. Una famiglia povera di tre femmine al tempo di guerra non era una situazione semplice da gestire... Ma, in un modo o nell'altro, se l'era cavata.


  Di questo pregresso, tuttavia, io ero a conoscenza solo parzialmente e senza veramente rendermi conto di quello che significava;  il rapporto tra quella donna anziana ferocemente aggrappata alla realtà e alla concretezza, e questo ragazzino sognatore, sempre con la testa tra le nuvole, e già un pò strapazzato dagli eventi della vita non poteva che essere molto, molto complicato.


  Mia nonna parlava, praticamente, esclusivamente in dialetto. Quando cercava di parlare in italiano, spesso finiva per italianizzare termini dialettali, creando neologismi esilaranti. Tutti i detti dialettali che conosco, e il fatto stesso di essere in grado di parlare un discreto dialetto lo devo a lei, e di questo le sarò eternamente grato... Tuttavia, la convivenza nata quando lei si era trasferita da noi poche settimane dopo la morte di mio padre, era ormai diventata un conflitto continuo e quotidiano.


  Di conseguenza, quando mia zia (la sorella di mia madre) partorì il quarto figlio e mia nonna decise che, adesso che ero un pò cresciuto, la sua opera era maggiormente richiesta a casa di mia zia, io ne fui ben contento. Mia madre lo era un pò meno. Al pomeriggio lei sarebbe stata in fabbrica e io a casa da solo, e non avevo ancora fatto i 10 anni.


  Per me la nuova situazione significava libertà ed un mondo che si apriva ben oltre il mio quartiere, grazie alla mia fida bicicletta e al fatto di non dover sottostare a limitazioni, proibizioni, controlli e verifiche, almeno fino a dopo le 18.


  Da qualche mese avevo scoperto che il piacere della lettura per me non comportava necessariamente la presenza delle immagini, bastavano le parole... Avevo cominciato con Pippi Calzelunghe (conosciuta grazie all'adorato serial televisivo di qualche anno prima) di Astrid Lindgren e Il Giornalino di Gianburrasca, ma adesso, la possibilità di andare ovunque senza preoccuparmi di essere "sgamato", mi consentiva di raggiungere tutte le biblioteche della città e di avere accesso ai tesori letterari e disegnati in esse contenuti.


  E quindi i libri di Tarzan di Edgar Rice Burroughs, I romanzi di Salgari e Kipling, ma anche i volumi di Asterix e Tin Tin, e le raccolte di striscie, i Peanuts e soprattutto Mafalda di Quino.


  Certo, questa "anarchia" comportava anche qualche rischio, a fine estate, nel periodo in cui tutti i giornali e i telegiornali parlavano delle dimissioni del presidente americano Nixon (per una cosa che chiamavano Scandalo Watergate, ma non avevo capito tanto di cosa si trattasse esattamente), mi ritrovai investito, insieme alla mia bici, da una macchina, nemmeno lontano da casa. Infatti, fui soccorso dagli avventori del bar del quartiere, molti dei quali mi conoscevano. Nulla di grave, tanto spavento e qualche punto di sutura nella zona dello stinco sinistro.


  Quanta differenza tra il mondo di oggi e quello di allora nel modo in cui fu gestita la vicenda. L'investitore collaborò ai soccorsi e fece riparare a proprie spese la bicicletta, anche se nè mia madre nè altri pensarono per un momento di rivolgersi all'assicurazione o di fare qualsiasi tipo di ricorso legale. Nessuna delle persone presenti al bar pensò nemmeno per un momento di tirarsi fuori dalla faccenda perchè "meglio non immischiarsi con le cose degli altri". Qualcuno telefonò a mia mamma alla fabbrica e nessuno le chiese o anche solo pensò di chiedere perchè un ragazzino di nemmeno 10 anni non avesse alcun adulto a controllarlo, e all'Ospedale venni curato senza domande nè rilievi. 


  All'Ospedale feci un altro giro qualche settimana dopo, attacco acuto di appendicite durante la notte e operazione d'urgenza. Allora si trattava di una cosa lunghetta: una settimana tonda tonda all'Ospedale e quaranta giorni a casa in convalescenza. Non mi dispiaque nemmeno tanto, avevo appena scoperto "Tex" e "Zagor" e i miei amici mi prestarono abbastanza numeri di quei fumetti da tenermi occupato per gran parte del tempo.


  Nel frattempo avevo compiuto i 10 anni e mi apprestavo a finire la scuola elementare.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Dicembre 2015)

marietto ha detto:


> Nelle vecchie foto mia nonna sembrava esattamente la stessa donna che avevo davanti tutti i giorni, e non perché fosse giovanile... Lo stesso tipo di fazzoletto in testa, gli stessi vestiti scuri, la stessa espressione arcigna. La vita non era stata facile neppure per lei, ultima di un numero pazzesco di fratelli e sorelle, anche lei vedova giovanissima e con due figlie piccole. Una famiglia povera di tre femmine al tempo di guerra non era una situazione semplice da gestire... Ma, in un modo o nell'altro, se l'era cavata.
> 
> 
> Di questo pregresso, tuttavia, io ero a conoscenza solo parzialmente e senza veramente rendermi conto di quello che significava;  il rapporto tra quella donna anziana ferocemente aggrappata alla realtà e alla concretezza, e questo ragazzino sognatore, sempre con la testa tra le nuvole, e già un pò strapazzato dagli eventi della vita non poteva che essere molto, molto complicato.
> ...


Sono come quel ragazzino, affamato di letture... Aspetto il tuo racconto e lo " sorseggio" immediatamente, grazie


----------



## marietto (24 Dicembre 2015)

*Quarta parte*

Facile per mia mamma scegliere il regalo per il compleanno e per Natale. Basta portarmi in libreria e guardarmi mentre mi illumino davanti all'ultima strenna editoriale. In questo modo arrivano "Superman dagli anni 30 agli anni 70" e "Batman dagli anni 30 agli anni 70", due volumoni della Milano Libri che provvedo ad imparare a memoria fino a consumarli.


  Ormai, per i miei 10 anni, ho una discreta conoscenza del panorama fumettistico "da edicola" e, grazie alla mia frequentazione delle biblioteche, anche delle cose considerate un pò più sofisticate e destinate ai volumi da libreria. Restano fuori il "nero" (Diabolik, Kriminal, Satanik) e il porno (in realtà porno soft, che va per la maggiore nelle edicole italiane) ancora un pò "forti" per la mia età.


  E' ancora prestino per il "risveglio" dei sensi, ma in questa fase il mio rapporto con l'altro sesso è piuttosto buono. Forse perchè il mio ambiente familiare è popolato in gran parte da figure femminili, non ho difficoltà a fare amicizia con le bambine e a giocare anche con loro, a differenza di molti miei amici. Anche se al momento la componente "sesso" non è ancora entrata a far parte del mio mondo cosciente, una "cotta" ce l'ho già...


  Gwen Stacy, la fidanzata di Peter Parker/L'Uomo Ragno, nella versione grafica di John Romita Sr. 


  Il primo "soggetto" di un immaginario erotico che ancora non sa di essere erotico... Una scelta estetica che rimarrà a condizionarmi a lungo (un debole per le dolci "biondine" che non mi abbandonerà mai, completamente) ma soprattutto, credo, una precisa scelta di campo, tra le protagoniste femminili di uno dei miei fumetti preferiti: "la dolce, pacata, biondina" Gwen sulla "scatenata, rossa, testamatta" Mary Jane.


  Quell'estate dopo la fine delle elementari ed in attesa dell'inizio delle medie, la città è sconvolta dall'omicidio di un noto attivista politico, che la trascina sulle prime pagine dei quotidiani nazionali. Io vedo e sento, ma ne capisco poco, in casa non si parla quasi mai di politica, mi sembra comunque terribile che un ragazzo cosi giovane possa finire in quel modo terribile.


  E' proprio in quel periodo che viene pubblicato in Italia il numero dell'Uomo Ragno (non è ancora SpiderMan per noi italiani, all'epoca si traduceva ancora quasi tutto) con la storia "The Night Gwen Stacy Died" (La notte in cui morì Gwen Stacy). In quel racconto Gwen veniva coinvolta in uno scontro tra il protagonista e il suo arcinemico Goblin e rimaneva uccisa. In funzione della cotta di cui sopra e nonostante la vita mi avesse già sottoposto a "botte" molto più  concrete, rimasi sconvolto da quella storia e per mesi continuai a sperare che si scoprisse che era stato tutto un errore e che in realtà la mia biondina preferita fosse ancora viva e vegeta.


  Ma in quegli anni anche il mondo del fumetto obbediva alle ferree regole della realtà, e alla Marvel le porte di comunicazione con l'aldilà non erano ancora diventate girevoli come sarebbe successo nei decenni successivi (La continuity, introdotta da Stan Lee e probabilmente vera carta vincente della "Casa delle Idee" sulla concorrenza, aveva dato fino a quel momento i suoi frutti positivi, tenendo le vicende degli eroi sempre in movimento e aperte ai cambiamenti, ma non aveva ancora mostrato i propri lati negativi: la necessità di revisionare continuamente i personaggi e il loro passato col passare dei decenni, e il fatto di aver bisogno di un paio di lauree per riuscire a seguire i vari sviluppi ed intrecci, con l'accumularsi degli anni ed il proliferare delle testate).


  E quindi la biondina di carta se ne andò, lasciando anche lei il suo piccolo vuoto nel cuore di quel ragazzino di dieci anni.


----------



## Nobody (24 Dicembre 2015)

marietto ha detto:


> Facile per mia mamma scegliere il regalo per il compleanno e per Natale. Basta portarmi in libreria e guardarmi mentre mi illumino davanti all'ultima strenna editoriale. In questo modo arrivano "Superman dagli anni 30 agli anni 70" e "Batman dagli anni 30 agli anni 70", due volumoni della Milano Libri che provvedo ad imparare a memoria fino a consumarli.
> 
> 
> Ormai, per i miei 10 anni, ho una discreta conoscenza del panorama fumettistico "da edicola" e, grazie alla mia frequentazione delle biblioteche, anche delle cose considerate un pò più sofisticate e destinate ai volumi da libreria. Restano fuori il "nero" (Diabolik, Kriminal, Satanik) e il porno (in realtà porno soft, che va per la maggiore nelle edicole italiane) ancora un pò "forti" per la mia età.
> ...


Oddio marietto, che ricordi... me le ero dimenticate, io ero innamorato di tutt'e due da ragazzino


----------



## marietto (24 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Oddio marietto, che ricordi... me le ero dimenticate, io ero innamorato di tutt'e due da ragazzino


"Face it, Tiger! You just hit the jackpot!" 


O, nella versione italiana: "Ammettilo, tigrotto! Hai appena fatto centro!"


----------



## Nobody (24 Dicembre 2015)

marietto ha detto:


> "Face it, Tiger! You just hit the jackpot!"
> 
> 
> O, nella versione italiana: "Ammettilo, tigrotto! Hai appena fatto centro!"


wow!


----------



## marietto (24 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> wow!



Bravissimo! Avevo citato a memoria, me vedo che ricordavo bene, a parte qualche differenza nella punteggiatura.

Questa vignetta ebbe un "build up" di mesi, con questa sottotrama ricorrente della zia May che voleva fare incontrare a Peter la nipote della sua migliore amica, la signora Watson. E questo incontro che non avveniva mai per mille motivi, non ultimo quello che Peter non aveva la minima intenzione di uscire con la mai incontrata "nipotina della signora Watson".

Poi in questa vignetta "storica" si presentava questa gnoccolona.

Fantastico!


----------



## Nobody (24 Dicembre 2015)

marietto ha detto:


> Bravissimo! Avevo citato a memoria, me vedo che ricordavo bene, a parte qualche differenza nella punteggiatura.
> 
> Questa vignetta ebbe un "build up" di mesi, *con questa sottotrama ricorrente della zia May che voleva fare incontrare a Peter la nipote della sua migliore amica, la signora Watson. E questo incontro che non avveniva mai per mille motivi, non ultimo quello che Peter non aveva la minima intenzione di uscire con la mai incontrata "nipotina della signora Watson".*
> 
> ...


Ricordo ancora perfettamente il colpo di fulmine, non solo per Peter, ma per tutti i ragazzini lettori


----------



## marietto (24 Dicembre 2015)

*Quinta Parte*

Non è così automatico trasmettere, a chi non l'ha vissuto, cosa significava il bar, per chi viveva nella provincia italiana, intorno alla metà degli anni 70.


  Il già citato bar del quartiere era un bar-gelateria. Aveva il biliardo, naturalmente e, d'estate, anche un paio di tavoli da ping pong. C'era anche il flipper ovviamente, e più tardi i "videogiochi". Il primo era un cassone enorme con un video esagerato, in bianco e nero con due stanghette verticali che rappresentavano i due giocatori. Sarebbe stato un tennis (o un ping pong) ma era necessario un discreto sforzo di fantasia.

Ci furono abbastanza proteste da fare tornare un flipper nel salone principale, ma ebbe anche abbastanza successo da far si che una macchinetta "video" fosse sempre installata  nella stanza accanto (negli anni arrivarono Break Up, Space Invaders, Donkey Kong e tanti altri).


  Ovviamente la presenza dei gelati e di un "entertainment system" di così elevato livello faceva si che noi ragazzi frequentassimo il locale con discreta regolarità.


  C'era anche il telefono a gettoni, metà di noi non l'aveva in casa, e quando dovevi chiamare qualcuno ti mettevi in fila al telefono del bar.


  Fu anche il primo posto del quartiere dove apparve una tv a colori, nella seconda metà dei 70. Quando iniziarono a trasmettere le partite (un tempo in differita) a colori, il locale si riempiva all'inverosimile.


  Gli avventori, adulti e ragazzi, erano sempre gli stessi e ci si conosceva tutti. C'era persino il giocatore più rappresentativo della squadra cittadina. Di lui si diceva che giocasse su una fascia il primo tempo, e poi sulla fascia opposta nel secondo, in modo da trovarsi sempre sulla fascia sotto la tribuna, che era all'ombra (mentre l'altra era sotto il sole). Non so se fosse una leggenda urbana, ma le volte che lo vidi giocare fu davvero così...


  Nell'anno in cui la Ferrari di Niki Lauda andò in fiamme al Nurburgring, il figlio del proprietario del bar chiese a me e ad un altro ragazzino di aiutarlo a svuotare una delle cantine. Alla fine ci "pagò" con un paio di scatoloni di fumetti. Erano principalmente "Alan Ford" e "Kriminal"; quest'ultimo piaceva molto all'altro ragazzino, cosi lui si prese i Kriminal ed io gli Alan Ford.


  Ero abbastanza scettico, il formato era quello nel quale era solitamente pubblicata roba che non mi interessava, ed invece rimasi piacevolmente sorpreso e mi appassionai anche alle grottesche imprese del "Gruppo TNT".


  Quell'estate avevo un pò trascurato i fumetti, avevo scoperto i gialli di Agatha Christie, e avevo impiegato l'estate a leggere tutto quello su cui ero riuscito a mettere le mani in tutte le biblioteche cittadine, quindi "Alan Ford" arrivava opportunamente a rinsaldare il mio rapporto con le nuvole parlanti.


- Continua (?)... -


----------



## oro.blu (24 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che bello  qui...mi sembra di tornare piccola. Anche se la mia infanzia non é stata una passeggiata ho dei ricordi tenerissimi di momenti come quelli che descrivi


----------



## marietto (24 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ma che bello �� qui...mi sembra di tornare piccola. Anche se la mia infanzia non é stata una passeggiata ho dei ricordi tenerissimi di momenti come quelli che descrivi ������


Grazie! 

In effetti ho un ricordo molto tenero della mia infanzia e della mia adolescenza

Eppure se guardo ai fatti e agli eventi nudi e crudi mi chiedo come ho fatto a sopravvivere


----------



## oro.blu (24 Dicembre 2015)

marietto ha detto:


> Grazie!
> 
> In effetti ho un ricordo molto tenero della mia infanzia e della mia adolescenza
> 
> Eppure se guardo ai fatti e agli eventi nudi e crudi mi chiedo come ho fatto a sopravvivere


Per motivi diversi ma idem.
Buon Natale &#55356;&#57220;


----------



## ologramma (24 Dicembre 2015)

marietto ha detto:


> Grazie!
> 
> In effetti ho un ricordo molto tenero della mia infanzia e della mia adolescenza
> 
> Eppure se guardo ai fatti e agli eventi nudi e crudi mi chiedo come ho fatto a sopravvivere


 ti leggo e mi hai fatto ricordare la mia gioventù e la passione dei primi giornalini, per me che sono un po  più grande di te , ricordo con piacere  i primi Nembo Kid e il loro costo 10 lire se non erro, credo di averli conservati da qualche parte .
Leggevo anche quelli che hai citato , e tra di noi c'è li giocavamo ne avevo moltissimi, non ricordo molto i nomi ma le storie se le leggo ora me le ricordo come se fossi oggi.


----------



## marietto (24 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Per motivi diversi ma idem.
> Buon Natale ��


Buon Natale anche a te! 

E a tutti gli utenti del forum, ovviamente!


----------



## marietto (24 Dicembre 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> ti leggo e mi hai fatto ricordare la mia gioventù e la passione dei primi giornalini, per me che sono un po  più grande di te , ricordo con piacere  i primi *Nembo Kid* e il loro costo 10 lire se non erro, credo di averli conservati da qualche parte .
> Leggevo anche quelli che hai citato , e tra di noi c'è li giocavamo ne avevo moltissimi, non ricordo molto i nomi ma le storie se le leggo ora me le ricordo come se fossi oggi.


Ai miei tempi avevano cessato le pubblicazioni... Erano rari e costosi, ma molto "desiderati".


----------



## ologramma (24 Dicembre 2015)

marietto ha detto:


> Ai miei tempi avevano cessato le pubblicazioni... Erano rari e costosi, ma molto "desiderati".


credo che abbiano cambiato formato e le storie non erano più avvincenti ,le avevano mescolate con altri super eroi quindi non valeva più leggerle, difatti nei famosi film si parlava di storie vecchie

bei tempi si era tra gli anni 60 e 70


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Dicembre 2015)

marietto ha detto:


> Ai miei tempi avevano cessato le pubblicazioni... Erano rari e costosi, ma molto "desiderati".


Auguri Marietto per uno splendido Natale :inlove::inlove:... sempre splendidi i  racconti


----------



## marietto (24 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Auguri Marietto per uno splendido Natale :inlove::inlove:... sempre splendidi i  racconti


Auguroni anche a te Fiammetta :kiss: Grazie


----------



## Nobody (26 Dicembre 2015)

marietto ha detto:


> Buon Natale anche a te!
> 
> E a tutti gli utenti del forum, ovviamente!


Felicità per te, caro marietto


----------



## marietto (26 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Felicità per te, caro marietto


Grazie! Ricambio!


----------



## marietto (26 Dicembre 2015)

*Sesta parte*

Quando sul giornale appaiono notizie relative a pedofilia, abusi e cose di questo tipo, spesso ci si meraviglia in merito a quanto si siano moltiplicati questi episodi nel corso degli anni. 


  In realtà certe cose sono sempre esistite, ma probabilmente una volta passavano frequentemente sotto silenzio; le vittime si vergognavano, chi sapeva taceva, le comunità si chiudevano, magari punivano anche, ma senza rendere pubblica la cosa (non era così improbabile che qualcuno venisse pestato, una sera, da "sconosciuti"); e c'era ovviamente, allora come oggi, ma anche di più visto che l'attenzione ai problemi interni delle famiglie da parte delle autorità non era certamente agli stessi livelli, il problema delle violenze perpetrate dai famigliari.  



  Io non avevo problemi di questo tipo in casa, ma passando quasi tutti i pomeriggi da solo, mia mamma mi faceva continuamente accorate raccomandazioni affinché evitassi situazioni di pericolo, non accettassi passaggi, né alcunché da persone che non conoscevo (le famose "caramelle dagli sconosciuti").


  Il problema è che ti aspetti sempre il tipo losco, mai visto prima, o magari conosciuto da poco...


  Questo negoziante gestiva, insieme alla sua famiglia, un negozio frequentato da tutti nel quartiere, lo conoscevo da anni, fin dal giorno in cui eravamo andati ad abitare nella zona. Quindi, ingenuamente, accettai il suo invito quando mi disse che in casa aveva un sacco di giornalini che potevano interessarmi.


  Abitava in un appartamento sopra al negozio e un pomeriggio andai a casa sua (presumo, essendo il negozio chiuso, che si trattasse di un giovedì pomeriggio). I "giornalini" si rivelarono essere fumetti porno, e non le cose soft che si vedevano normalmente in edicola, ma roba molto pesante ed esplicita per l'epoca. Per me fu molto scioccante vedere queste scene, considerato che avevo solo una vaghissima idea di come era fatta una donna "sotto i vestiti", ma ancora più scioccante fu il comportamento dell'uomo che, dopo avermi fatto vedere un pò di questi "fumetti", iniziò a parlarmi in modo strano... Poi cercò di convincermi, sia a parole, sia con mezzi più "fisici" a togliermi i calzoni.


  Avevo il cuore che andava a mille, ma, fortunatamente, si sentì aprire la porta dell'ingresso, e l'uomo mi lasciò andare e si ricompose immediatamente. La figlia, una ragazza che io all'epoca classificavo "adulta", ma che avrà avuto 19-20 anni, era rientrata all'improvviso (credo inaspettatamente). Io approfittai della situazione, biascicai un saluto e me ne andai rapidamente.


  Non tornai mai più al negozio di quell'uomo, se non accompagnato da un adulto.


  Tuttavia, mi sentii abbastanza colpevole della situazione (per non aver fatto attenzione, per "esserci cascato" così ingenuamente) da non osare mai confessare la cosa a nessuno, nemmeno a mia madre (glielo rivelai solo diversi anni dopo).



  Come spesso capita ai ragazzini di 12 anni, recuperai in fretta da quell'episodio, dopotutto, a quell'età  uno scampato pericolo è ben lontano da un effettivo accadimento, e quindi mi riconcentrai rapidamente sulla mia passione per la lettura e per i fumetti. Quell'anno in TV c'era "Supergulp!", un mitico programma di cartoni animati, che mi dava la possibilità di vedere in televisione tanti dei miei personaggi preferiti (compresi i miei amati supereroi Marvel) e di conoscere cose interessanti, alle quali non avevo ancora dato attenzione, come Corto Maltese, le Sturmtruppen e Beetle Bailey.


  Anno importante, quel 1977. L'episodio dei "fumetti porno" mi aveva procurato un grande spavento per il comportamento del tizio, ma la visione di quelle immagini spinte aveva provocato qualcosa nelle mie "parti basse" di cui non mi ero mai reso conto prima... Nel corso dei mesi successivi, come capita a quasi tutti i ragazzi a quell'età (o appena prima, o appena dopo), iniziò l'esplorazione della mia sessualità; per una volta, la mia precaria situazione famigliare fu un vantaggio... Infatti, a differenza di tanti miei coetanei, potevo contare su una discreta  privacy...


  Entrando in terza media, avevo già cominciato a vedere (e immaginare, ovviamente...)  con occhio diverso amiche, coetanee, e anche qualcuna delle mamme degli amici (quelle più giovani, carine e cordiali...). Purtroppo, però, dovetti constatare che, pur non avendo problemi ad approcciare l'altro sesso quando tutto era innocente e platonico, Non appena si trattava di questioni sentimentali/sessuali venivo colto da una timidezza "patologica".


  Con la mia compagna di banco eravamo amicissimi fin dall'anno prima e, con il senno di poi, devo dire che il fatto che il mio interesse non la lasciasse indifferente era abbastanza evidente, ma finimmo con il danzarci intorno per tutto l'anno senza che nessuno dei due (anche se, per le regole sociali dell'epoca, sarebbe eventualmente toccato a me) osasse tentare il "passo in più".

  La musica era stata per me, fino ad allora, un semplice sottofondo. Mentre iniziavano a proliferare le "radio libere" io ascoltavo un pò di tutto, ma non mi ero ancora entusiasmato per nulla. Il primo disco che mi  "prese" abbastanza da spingermi all'acquisto (rigorosamente della "musicassetta", essendo sprovvisto di giradischi) fu "Burattino Senza Fili" di Edoardo Bennato. Mi piacque abbastanza da farmi registrare da un amico un altro paio di suoi album. Ma la mia "musicofilia" all'epoca arrivava lì.


  A scuola avevamo iniziato inglese in prima media. Non mi interessava particolarmente, navigavo dalle parti della sufficienza o poco più. Periodicamente la prof ci faceva studiare approfondimenti che non erano sul libro. Di solito si trattava di una facciata ciclostilata, massimo una facciata e mezzo, con argomenti come i pasti tradizionali in Inghilterra, il sistema politico inglese e altre amenità di questo tipo.


  Si stavano avvicinando le vacanze di Natale di quello che era l'ultimo anno delle medie, e quella mattina la Prof di Inglese si presentò con uno dei suoi "approfondimenti" ciclostilati. Stavolta era una cosa enorme, ben cinque facciate ciclostilate, come diavolo pensava che potessimo metterci ad imparare una mostruosità simile?


  Il titolo dell'approfondimento era THE BEATLES e la Prof aveva portato anche alcuni dischi da farci ascoltare, e passammo le due ore successive a farlo...


  Difficile descrivere la sensazione, un pò come trovare le ultime tessere di un puzzle, trovare la serratura che la chiave che hai può aprire,  come un interruttore che si accende, come un collegamento improvvisamente funzionante, come incontrare l'anima gemella, come San Paolo sulla via di Damasco, come i Blues Brothers alla Messa Gospel...


  Nel giro di pochi mesi ero il migliore della classe in Inglese, e avevo iniziato a seguire una nuova passione... Per la prima volta da sempre le nuvole parlanti (che restavano comunque nel mio cuore) venivano scalzate da un altro interesse...


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Dicembre 2015)

marietto ha detto:


> Quando sul giornale appaiono notizie relative a pedofilia, abusi e cose di questo tipo, spesso ci si meraviglia in merito a quanto si siano moltiplicati questi episodi nel corso degli anni.
> 
> 
> In realtà certe cose sono sempre esistite, ma probabilmente una volta passavano frequentemente sotto silenzio; le vittime si vergognavano, chi sapeva taceva, le comunità si chiudevano, magari punivano anche, ma senza rendere pubblica la cosa (non era così improbabile che qualcuno venisse pestato, una sera, da "sconosciuti"); e c'era ovviamente, allora come oggi, ma anche di più visto che l'attenzione ai problemi interni delle famiglie da parte delle autorità non era certamente agli stessi livelli, il problema delle violenze perpetrate dai famigliari.
> ...


:inlove:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2015)

Bellissimo.
Più appassionante del libro di Eco sulle figurine,


----------



## marietto (27 Dicembre 2015)

*Settima Parte*

Mentre nei telegiornali e nelle edicole tiene banco la vicenda Moro, per la prima volta le mie nuove scoperte non sono relative a nuovi fumetti o meraviglie letterarie. Sono impegnato ad imparare a memoria qualsiasi cosa dei Beatles e a scoprire altre band, in questa fase soprattutto contemporanei dei quattro di Liverpool, come i Rolling Stones e gli Who.


  Intanto le medie finiscono ed iniziano le superiori, mentre, dopo anni sempre sotto lo stesso Papa, si cambia due volte nel giro di poco più di un mese . Sorprendentemente, mi ritrovo in classe il compagno di banco dell'Asilo e della Prima Elementare, con il quale non ci si vedeva dall'epoca del mio forzato cambio di scuola per trasferimento di residenza.


  Nel frequentare rivendite di libri e fumetti usati, per la prima volta faccio amicizia con altri ragazzi appassionati di fumetti. 


  Si vengono quindi a creare due distinte compagnie, una con alcuni compagni di scuola e l'altra con i fumettari, ed inizio a frequentare entrambe, dividendo il mio tempo tra l'una e l'altra.


  Un pomeriggio mi trovo abbastanza casualmente ad ammazzare il tempo insieme ad una ragazzina di un anno più giovane. Si inizia a giocare a nascondere un bigliettino di carta, che l'altro deve trovare. Il gioco comincia in modo del tutto innocente, poi si inizia a nascondersi il bigliettino addosso, in tasca, sotto la maglietta, e ci si fa sempre più audaci... Il bigliettino finisce nelle mutande e iniziano palpeggiamenti sempre più approfonditi... Niente di che... si finisce baciandosi con la lingua e con una bella masturbazione reciproca. Comunque si tratta del primo bacio e del primo approccio sessuale, anche se non avrà altro seguito che un paio di "sedute" similari.


  Dal punto di vista delle compagnie femminili, a parte gli episodi sopra citati, non va benissimo in questo periodo.
  Oltre ad essere timido in modo terrificante quando la "controparte" mi "interessa", sono un pò "indietro" con la crescita. Già alle medie ero il più basso della classe e non mi sono alzato di un centimetro, quindi figuriamoci alle superiori, in prima e soprattutto in seconda...  Inoltre, il viso è ancora da bambino delle medie, nessuna traccia di barba da nessuna parte. Chiaro che vengo abbastanza "trascurato" dalle coetanee, normalmente attratte da quelli un pò più grandicelli, anche se le amicizie platoniche, come al solito, abbondano...


  La musica è ormai l'hobby numero 1, ho scoperto il punk (Ramones e Clash, principalmente) e con la compagnia "scolastica" quello è l'argomento principe.


  Comunque, nel frattempo, con la compagnia dei "fumettari" inizio anche a frequentare alcune mostre (Bologna e Lucca) e ad interessarmi di cose più "adulte" (La rivista satirica "Il Male" gli esordi sulla stessa di Pazienza, la rivista francese Metal Hurlant).


  Mentre il decennio sta per finire, Telemontecarlo inizia a trasmettere una serie di fantascienza americana vecchia di alcuni anni, ma nuova dalle nostre parti. La chiamano "Destinazione Cosmo", ma in effetti si tratta di "Star Trek". Ovviamente lo adoro, e ne divento fan seduta stante. E con questo e la passione dei fumetti, il mio indice di nerditudine (anche se ancora non ho idea di cosa sia un "nerd", nè che questo termine esista) aumenta all'inverosimile...


  In questo periodo, una sera, mia madre inizia a perdere copiosamente sangue dalla bocca. Volo a chiamare l'ambulanza e passiamo l'intera notte all'Ospedale. Gli esami finiscono per rivelare problemi al cuore. Gravi... 


  E così gli anni 80 li inizio con l'angoscia di perdere anche quel pezzo di famiglia che ancora mi resta...


----------



## oro.blu (27 Dicembre 2015)

marietto ha detto:


> Mentre nei telegiornali e nelle edicole tiene banco la vicenda Moro, per la prima volta le mie nuove scoperte non sono relative a nuovi fumetti o meraviglie letterarie. Sono impegnato ad imparare a memoria qualsiasi cosa dei Beatles e a scoprire altre band, in questa fase soprattutto contemporanei dei quattro di Liverpool, come i Rolling Stones e gli Who.
> 
> 
> Intanto le medie finiscono ed iniziano le superiori, mentre, dopo anni sempre sotto lo stesso Papa, si cambia due volte nel giro di poco più di un mese . Sorprendentemente, mi ritrovo in classe il compagno di banco dell'Asilo e della Prima Elementare, con il quale non ci si vedeva dall'epoca del mio forzato cambio di scuola per trasferimento di residenza.
> ...



:abbraccio::inlove:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2015)

:abbraccio:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Dicembre 2015)

marietto ha detto:


> Mentre nei telegiornali e nelle edicole tiene banco la vicenda Moro, per la prima volta le mie nuove scoperte non sono relative a nuovi fumetti o meraviglie letterarie. Sono impegnato ad imparare a memoria qualsiasi cosa dei Beatles e a scoprire altre band, in questa fase soprattutto contemporanei dei quattro di Liverpool, come i Rolling Stones e gli Who.
> 
> 
> Intanto le medie finiscono ed iniziano le superiori, mentre, dopo anni sempre sotto lo stesso Papa, si cambia due volte nel giro di poco più di un mese . Sorprendentemente, mi ritrovo in classe il compagno di banco dell'Asilo e della Prima Elementare, con il quale non ci si vedeva dall'epoca del mio forzato cambio di scuola per trasferimento di residenza.
> ...


:bacio:


----------



## marietto (27 Dicembre 2015)

Grazie per gli abbracci e i baci, sono sempre molto graditi 

:abbraccio:


----------



## marietto (27 Dicembre 2015)

*Ottava parte*

Nonostante i nuvoloni che si addensano sul prossimo futuro, il periodo 79-80 è abbastanza denso di attività, tra scoperte musicali, tentativi abortiti di mettere insieme una band  e creare in proprio storie a fumetti. In questo ambito, all'interno della nostra piccola "cooperativa fumettistica" ricopro il ruolo di disegnatore. Me la cavo benino con i personaggi, ma gli sfondi richiedono troppo alla mia limitata costanza. E comunque benino è troppo poco per pensare di proseguire sul serio su quella strada.


  Nell'estate dell'80, finalmente, si svegliano gli ormoni: in pochi mesi mi alzo di quasi 30 centimentri, sulle guance inizia ad apparire un pò di peluria, e finalmente smetto di iniziare le frasi con la voce del canarino Titti finendole come Darth Vader. 


  Quando inizia il nuovo anno scolastico mi trovo improvvisamente a guardare dall'alto al basso quasi tutti... Da nanerottolo sono diventato il più alto della classe. Non che le cose migliorino granchè dal punto di vista dei rapporti sentimentali: la crescita improvvisa mi rende goffo ed impacciato nei movimenti, e le vicende familiari mi portano ad essere spesso distratto ed assente.


  Il mio rapporto col mondo dei fumetti, in questo momento, è al minimo storico, anche perchè i miei comics preferiti, i supereroi Marvel, iniziano a sparire un pò dal mercato italiano: l'Editoriale Corno è entrata in crisi e ha iniziato a chiudere testate, inoltre con l'espansione americana di storie e personaggi, la discronia nelle pubblicazioni italiane inizia a rendere complicata la comprensione degli intrecci.


  Una mattina di Dicembre ero rimasto a casa da scuola per qualche linea di febbre. Accendo la televisione e rimango piacevolmente sorpreso dal trovare un filmato sui Beatles. Alla fine però arriva la mazzata: a New York, John Lennon è stato assassinato.


  Chiaro, avevo subito il lutto della morte di mio padre quando avevo cinque anni, ormai da mesi convivevo con l'incubo di quello che poteva accadere a mia madre con i suoi problemi di cuore... Sapevo bene quali erano le tragedie personali che ti cambiano la vita... Eppure, per me, a 16 anni appena compiuti, Lennon rappresentava molto. Ne avevo fatto una via di mezzo tra idolo, role model e spirito-guida, quindi anche questa morte finì per essere una botta personale, che presi piuttosto male...


  Ma non c'era molto tempo per distrarsi. Ai primi di Gennaio arrivò la telefonata temuta e attesa. Mia madre, da tempo in lista d'attesa, sarebbe stata operata a cuore aperto di lì a tre settimane. Mente mia madre parte per la clinica, per alcuni giorni di "preparazione" all'intervento, continuo ad andare a scuola, mentre vivo ospite di parenti.


  Un paio di giorni prima dell'intervento parto con la miglior amica di mia mamma, per essere sul posto il giorno dell'operazione; prendiamo una stanza nell'albergo collegato alla clinica. L'intervento ha una durata di parecchie ore, e l'amica di mia mamma mi porta fuori dalla clinica, in paese a fare shopping, per cercare di distrarmi. Quando rientriamo ci sono ancora un paio d'ore di attesa poi un dottore dello staff (il più giovane, con il quale avevo fatto "amicizia" nei giorni precedenti) esce e viene a rassicurarmi: E' andato tutto bene, adesso è in terapia intensiva, ma sta bene e l'intervento è riuscito.


  un paio di giorni dopo, me la fanno vedere attraverso il vetro.


  Io in quel momento non ho idea di quanto sforzo le serva, ma lei mi sorride e mi fa segno con il pollice che va tutto bene.


  Ci vorranno settimane di riabilitazione prima di tornare a vivere "normalmente" a casa nostra, ma il resto dell'esilio forzato passa molto meglio, con il cuore più leggero...


----------



## marietto (27 Dicembre 2015)

*Nona parte*

Tra la fine dei '70 e l'inizio degli '80 si moltiplicano le radio libere operanti in città, quasi tutte con storie e modus operandi non troppo distanti dalle vicende raccontate in "Radiofreccia", che peraltro si svolgono ad una ventina di chilometri da qui.


  In alcune vie del centro storico trovi, letteralmente, la sede di una radio libera in ogni palazzo.


  Man mano che la passione per la musica cresce, tra noi ragazzi inizia a farsi strada la voglia di tentare di "dire la nostra". Proviamo in tante radio, e alla fine una di queste seleziona un paio di noi come collaboratori.


  La mia voce, ormai da "grande", sembra funzionare bene per questo tipo di utilizzo; dopo alcune uscite timide ed incerte, sullo stile "bollettino dei naviganti", ci prendo gusto e acquisto sicurezza. Nel giro di qualche mese collaboro con alcune emittenti. Per la maggior parte si tratta di collaborazioni gratuite, ma ogni tanto vieni "ingaggiato" da qualcuna di quelle più serie e organizzate, e due soldini li porti a casa (non guastano vista la situazione familiare). Questa attività finirò per continuarla, in modo più o meno intenso, per gran parte degli anni ottanta.

Ormai, musicalmente, ho avuto il "secondo avvento". Con "The River" e "Nebraska" mi sono innamorato di Springsteen, e in questo periodo sono in pieno trip da rock americano (John Cougar Mellencamp, Tom Petty, etc.).


  Finalmente qualcosa si muove anche nel settore sentimentale...


  Fisicamente sono finalmente cresciuto e ormai ho imparato anche a "stare" nelle mie nuove dimensioni. I fumetti sono una passione ancora presente, ma ormai in secondo piano, negli ambienti che frequento mi caratterizza di più la passione per la musica e l'attività radiofonica. L'aspetto è, tutto sommato, gradevole, niente per cui gridare al miracolo, intendiamoci, ma abbastanza da classificarmi come ragionevolmente attraente. La mia timidezza, grazie anche a scelte di abbigliamento che gravitano spesso sul nero, o comunque su colori scuri, viene spesso scambiata per un modo di fare un pò ombroso e misterioso, che alcune ragazze sembrano trovare interessante.


  Resta il problema della timidezza nell'approccio.


  Negli anni ottanta la maggior parte delle ragazze attendeva sempre che il maschio facesse il primo passo. Spesso facevano capire abbastanza chiaramente che erano disponibili al tuo approccio, ma l'approccio per uscire insieme o fare qualcosa insieme (inteso come a due) doveva essere tuo. Qualcuna prendeva l'iniziativa in proprio, ma non molte ragazze lo facevano.


  Quindi ricevevo un sacco di segnali ma poi io mi fermavo e quindi di solito non accadeva niente. Per mia fortuna, per i motivi di cui sopra, di tanto in tanto ci pensava la ragazza.

 In questo modo riesco ad avere qualche approccio romantico e un paio di storie un pò più lunghe, anche se a livello di sesso non si va oltre il petting, per il momento.


  Mentre si avvicina la fine delle superiori, le vecchie compagnie si fondono in una sola, perdendo per strada qualcuno dei componenti di entrambe. Qualcuno inizia ad avere la macchina, quindi si comincia ad uscire la sera con regolarità, a bere qualche alcolico, ogni tanto fa la sua comparsa anche qualche canna (anche se nella nostra compagnia non diventerà mai un'abitudine).


  Arriva la patente, la macchina (un catorcio con un paio di decadi sul groppone, ma sono altri tempi e per le strade circola roba che oggi sarebbe impensabile), e anche il diploma.


  Di università non se ne parla (avevo fatto qualche pensiero su Psicologia), costa troppo e invece in casa servono soldi. Quindi si inizia subito a lavorare. Sono tutti lavoretti a tempo determinato, ma consentono finalmente di avere due soldi in tasca e di togliersi anche qualche sfizio a livello di dischi e di fumetti. La fumetteria in città ancora non c'è, ma in alcune città vicine sì. E c'è anche la macchina per raggiungerle...


  E allora, mentre la Corno tramonta e la Marvel in Italia scompare, io scopro il Daredevil di Frank Miller e i Fantastici Quattro di John Byrne.



  E poi arriva lei...


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Dicembre 2015)

marietto ha detto:


> Tra la fine dei '70 e l'inizio degli '80 si moltiplicano le radio libere operanti in città, quasi tutte con storie e modus operandi non troppo distanti dalle vicende raccontate in "Radiofreccia", che peraltro si svolgono ad una ventina di chilometri da qui.
> 
> 
> In alcune vie del centro storico trovi, letteralmente, la sede di una radio libera in ogni palazzo.
> ...


Ecco racconta di lei, che sono in trepidazione


----------



## oro.blu (27 Dicembre 2015)

una vita da leggere tutta di un fiato :inlove:


----------



## marietto (28 Dicembre 2015)

*Decima parte*

Negli anni 80, dalle mie parti, si venivano spesso a formare grandi "compagnie" che si ritrovavano presso le parrocchie. Non tutti i componenti del gruppo erano effettivamente frequentatori della parrocchia, spesso erano piccoli gruppi di amici di questo o di quel parrocchiano che si univano al gruppo. L'età di chi frequentava era abbastanza variegata, si andava dalla soglia della maggiore età fino a toccare i 30.


  Non si usciva tutti insieme, solitamente i gruppetti erano più o meno omogenei per età, ma ogni tanto capitava che qualcuno dei "giovani" del gruppo dei grandi si unisse a quelli appena più piccoli, o viceversa. 


  In questo modo si limitava un pò l'abitudine a frequentare sempre gli stessi posti e si ampliava un pò il giro delle conoscenze.


  Uno dei nostri amici era frequentatore di una di queste parrocchie, e quindi prendemmo l'abitudine di radunarci nell'ampio piazzale davanti alla chiesa. A volte finivamo per uscire solo tra di noi, altre volte ci univamo a questo o quel gruppo.


*****Voce fuori campo: 1. Nelle nostre zone, quando si parla di una femmina, si usa quasi sempre l'articolo determinativo (ad es.: la Fiammetta, la Brunetta, oppure... Chiedilo alla Chiara). Questo non vale per i maschi, che non acquisiscono l'articolo. 2. Per amore dell'anonimato, ed in virtù del paragone fatto qualche capitolo addietro, useremo per la ragazza di cui si racconterà il nome di fantasia di "Gwen". ****

*

  Una sera, mentre eravamo in attesa dell'arrivo degli altri, il mio amico disse: "Ma sai chi mi ha chiesto di te? La Gwen!" 


  Rimasi sorpreso da quel nome, e sorpreso era persino lui che lo diceva, con gli occhi spalancati ed interrogativi, come per chiedermi  "Ma come cazzo è possibile una cosa del genere?".


  E, in effetti, come cazzo fosse possibile me lo stavo chiedendo anch'io... Magari aveva qualcuno che voleva chiedermi  come fare per entrare in qualche Radio, magari lo voleva fare lei?


  Perchè Gwen era decisamente molto fuori dalla mia lega. Intanto a Gwen Stacy (quella vera, la fidanzata di Peter Parker) ci assomigliava davvero. Poi aveva un paio di anni abbondanti più di me, nell'età in cui forse quel paio d'anni contava di più che in qualsiasi altro momento della vita (io ero ai 18, quasi 19). E poi il gossip la dava come molto attiva sessualmente da tempo (quindi, a livello d'esperienza, era come se i due anni fossero quindici o venti). Infine era nel gruppo dei grandi e, a quanto ci risultava, tutti i suoi fidanzati/filarini/spasimanti erano almeno nella seconda metà dei 20, come fascia d'età.


  Quindi, nè io nè il mio amico pensavamo che quell'informarsi potesse dipendere da un interesse sentimentale o sessuale per la mia persona. O meglio, ci avevamo anche pensato, ma avevamo scartato entrambi la cosa, probabilmente pensando il medesimo: "Naaaah!".


  Solo che la cosa mi aveva messo in agitazione, e aveva fatto scattare la "timidezza patologica" per cui adesso, ogni volta che i nostri sguardi si incrociavano io arrossivo violentemente e dovevo distogliere lo sguardo.


  Nelle sere successive, Gwen iniziò ad unirsi al nostro gruppo. Ad ogni occasione iniziava a chiacchierare con me (anche con gli altri del gruppo, ma sempre con più di uno di noi, e io ero quasi sempre compreso, ed ero l'unico con il quale affrontava anche qualche vis-a-vis). Nel giro di qualche tempo avevamo approfondito la conoscenza, scoprendo interessi comuni letterari, cinematografici e musicali (mi rivelò di aver seguito alcuni dei miei programmi alla radio già prima che cominciassi a frequentare quel gruppo), ma evitai di parlare del mio debole per i fumetti (anche se  un paio di giri mensili a Bologna o Milano, per fumetterie, erano di routine) ormai sapevo per esperienza che non si trattava di argomento gradito al pubblico femminile di quell'epoca.


  Ormai cominciavo a sospettare che, contrariamente ad ogni pronostico, ci fosse effettivamente un interesse romantico e/o fisico, ma il solo pensiero di provare ad uscire allo scoperto mi dava la tachicardia. 


  Una sera si usci con un gruppo ristretto dalle parti di un parco. In zona c'era un bar/birreria e gli altri decisero di andare a bere qualcosa. Gwen mi prese per mano e disse ad alta voce agli altri che io e lei preferivamo fare una passeggiata tra gli alberi. Gli altri ammiccarono e andarono per la loro strada. A questo punto era tutto chiaro anche a loro, e ovviamente era chiaro anche a me, ma stavo entrando nel panico più totale.


  Mentre passeggiavamo nel boschetto lei faceva commenti romantici. Io stavo cercando di superare il panico per non perdere la mia occasione, ma sentivo che non ce l'avrei fatta. Fortunatamente, lei decise di rompere gli indugi, si girò e mi abbracciò stretto. Poi la sua lingua cercò la mia, e diede il via al bacio più appassionato che avessi mai sperimentato fino a quel momento.


  Uscimmo da soli nelle sere successive; alla seconda di quelle occasioni le cose si stavano spingendo oltre il petting. Io mi sentivo abbastanza insicuro, temendo la sua esperienza e gli eventuali confronti, e finii per confessare di non averlo mai fatto. Lei fu molto dolce e mi disse che allora sarebbe stato meglio non farlo in macchina. Quella stessa settimana mi chiamò a casa sua un sabato pomeriggio, mentre i suoi erano assenti, e mi accolse nel suo letto.


  Fu così che "persi la verginità" ed iniziai la prima storia importante della mia vita


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Dicembre 2015)

marietto ha detto:


> Negli anni 80, dalle mie parti, si venivano spesso a formare grandi "compagnie" che si ritrovavano presso le parrocchie. Non tutti i componenti del gruppo erano effettivamente frequentatori della parrocchia, spesso erano piccoli gruppi di amici di questo o di quel parrocchiano che si univano al gruppo. L'età di chi frequentava era abbastanza variegata, si andava dalla soglia della maggiore età fino a toccare i 30.
> 
> 
> Non si usciva tutti insieme, solitamente i gruppetti erano più o meno omogenei per età, ma ogni tanto capitava che qualcuno dei "giovani" del gruppo dei grandi si unisse a quelli appena più piccoli, o viceversa.
> ...


 La passeggiata con la tua Gwen mi ha fatto ritornare in mente un ricordo. Brava Gwen !


----------



## oro.blu (29 Dicembre 2015)

marietto ha detto:


> Negli anni 80, dalle mie parti, si venivano spesso a formare grandi "compagnie" che si ritrovavano presso le parrocchie. Non tutti i componenti del gruppo erano effettivamente frequentatori della parrocchia, spesso erano piccoli gruppi di amici di questo o di quel parrocchiano che si univano al gruppo. L'età di chi frequentava era abbastanza variegata, si andava dalla soglia della maggiore età fino a toccare i 30.
> 
> 
> Non si usciva tutti insieme, solitamente i gruppetti erano più o meno omogenei per età, ma ogni tanto capitava che qualcuno dei "giovani" del gruppo dei grandi si unisse a quelli appena più piccoli, o viceversa.
> ...



.


----------



## marietto (30 Dicembre 2015)

*Undicesima Parte*

Nel bene e nel male, "Gwen" è un tornado che scuote completamente il mio mondo.


  Da queste parti, in quel periodo, si usava un termine per definire un giovane completamente "perso" nel rapporto con una donna. La parola era "infigato" e in quel momento mi definiva alla perfezione.


   Avevo quasi smesso di vedere gli amici, ogni mio impegno o attività era organizzato in modo da non interferire mai con il tempo dedicato a lei, in alcuni dei miei lavori temporanei feci una pessima impressione, in quanto, dormendo pochissimo e pensando sempre a lei, ero costantemente  "suonato".


  La mia autostima, comunque, era alle stelle, al punto massimo mai raggiunto fino a quel momento.


  Inoltre, il gossip non aveva esagerato: Gwen aveva davvero molta esperienza, in tema di sesso e suoi derivati, e anche un grande entusiasmo per provare qualsiasi cosa le venisse in mente. Quindi, anche se ero arrivato abbastanza tardi alla prima esperienza, i mesi successivi furono un corso superaccelerato in materia.


  Ogni assenza di qualche giorno dei suoi genitori o di mia madre, quindi la disponibilità di una casa vuota, significava automaticamente una maratona non-stop per tutto il periodo utilizzabile (e non di dvd...).


  Insomma, tornando al paragone tra le donne dell'Uomo Ragno di cui alla quarta parte, lei assomigliava a Gwen Stacy, ma in realtà era decisamente Mary Jane.


  C'era il problema che la mia ragazza non piaceva nè ai miei amici, nè ai miei parenti, nè, soprattutto, a mia madre.


  Le voci del gossip erano salite dai ragazzi alle mamme, fino ad arrivare alle orecchie di qualche amica di mia mamma... E lì cominciarono i guai. Per mia mamma "Gwen" era una poco di buono, che mi avrebbe traviato e poi fatto soffrire e infine (a giorni alterni) o gettato via come un kleenex usato, o incastrato per la vita facendosi mettere incinta.


  Io ovviamente difendevo la mia "morosa" a spada tratta e quindi, per diversi mesi, in casa regnò una tensione terrificante: tremavano i vetri alle finestre per le urla generate dalle nostre litigate. Mi viene quasi freddo ancora oggi a pensare a quello che ci siamo detti quando, al ritorno da una gita di un paio di giorni, mia madre trovò in casa le tracce di una delle nostre "maratone" (in particolare qualche capello biondo sul letto e sul cuscino, evidentemente sfuggito all'operazione di sistemazione).


  Il team formato da me e mia mamma aveva sempre funzionato, facendo fronte comune contro tutte le avversità, sin dalla morte di mio padre, e per la prima volta l'unità che ci aveva consentito di uscire da ogni situazione, anche la più terribile, veniva spezzata, in certi momenti sembrava proprio irrimediabilmente.


  D'altronde, tutta questa opposizione faceva si che mi sentissi legato a "Gwen" ancora di più. 


  Per i fumetti, in questo periodo, non c'era tempo... Andavo ancora regolarmente a Bologna una volta al mese per procurarmi i fumetti in lingua originale, in particolare i miei adoratissimi Fantastic Four di John Byrne, ma ne rimandavo la lettura ad un momento più favorevole.


  La mia complicata situazione famigliare/economica aveva ostacolato tante cose, ma finalmente ebbe un effetto positivo: fui dispensato dal servizio militare e ricevetti il congedo.


  E poi arrivò la botta: dopo oltre 10 mesi di intensissima relazione, scoprii un tradimento da parte di Gwen.


  Diciamocelo, guardando indietro, con l'esperienza di adesso, forse non fu nemmeno l'unico. Io cercavo di essere un fidanzato molto sportivo, non me la prendevo se parlava, vedeva, citava, etc. altri uomini, anzi, mi guardavo bene dall'indagare o da mettere il naso nelle sue cose. Però, a lei la monogamia stava stretta, credo semplicemente che non fosse nella sua natura.


  Quando la affrontai in merito, non negò, ma non offrì nemmeno particolari scuse, io troncai sul posto e non ci vedemmo ne sentimmo per una decina di giorni.


  Poi mi chiamò e mi chiese di andare a casa sua per parlare, parlammo per tutta la serata e gran parte della nottata, fra lacrime, scuse e richieste di ripensarci. Ma alla fine decisi comunque che la storia finiva lì.


  Il fatto è che io credevo assolutamente che le dispiacesse per avermi fatto del male, e in realtà l'avevo già perdonata e le volevo ancora un bene dell'anima. Il problema era che pur essendo dispiaciuta per il mio dolore, era chiaro (almeno a livello istintivo, l'analisi sarebbe arrivata in tempi successivi) che lei vedeva il mondo così e qualcosa mi diceva che lo avrebbe fatto ancora, e ancora. E a me una volta era bastata.


  Quindi ci lasciammo e fummo solo amici per un pò (a parte un bacio da vecchi tempi il capodanno successivo), poi le cose della vita ci separarono. Ogni tanto ci incrociavamo, dopo tutto la città non è enorme,  ma avevamo sempre solo lo spazio i saluti e qualche convenevole. A volte qualche conoscenza comune mi aggiornava sulle sue storie (spesso con problemi di "corna", a quanto pare su questo il mio istinto non mi aveva ingannato).


  Qualche anno fa ci siamo incontrati casualmente, come al solito, ma stavolta entrambi avevamo un pochino in più di tempo a disposizione; quindi abbiamo fatto qualche chiacchiera in più davanti a qualcosa da bere.  Dopo tutti quegli anni, lei temeva che avessi ancora qualche rancore nei suoi confronti, ma la rassicurai che non era affatto così, anzi, che la storia con lei restava comunque uno dei ricordi più belli della mia vita.


  Per un attimo, gli occhi le si illuminarono come ai vecchi tempi...


----------



## marietto (30 Dicembre 2015)

*Dodicesima parte*

Una delle cose che fece più male della fine della relazione a mezzo tradimento, fu questa generale atmosfera da "io te l'avevo detto". Mi ero speso tanto per difendere questa relazione, ma alla fine era successa una delle cose che tutti ritenevano sarebbe successa. Tutti eccetto me.


  Questo mi portò al limite della  depressione e per qualche mese di relazioni e ragazze non ne volli nemmeno sapere.


  Da alcuni anni la figlia di una vicina, amica di mia madre, frequentava spesso casa nostra. Aveva iniziato da bimba e aveva una cotta da bambina per il ragazzino un pò più grande (io...). Io chiacchieravo con lei, le facevo ascoltare dischi, le prestavo libri e fumetti, ci giocavo a carte e facevo un pò il fratello più grande (ruolo che non avevo mai avuto occasione di ricoprire). 


  Per rispetto dell'anonimato della storia la chiameremo "Rosie", come il titolo di una vecchia canzone di Tom Waits che le avevo fatto conoscere io e che entrambi amavamo molto (e che ho postato su questo forum, in una giornata terribile, ormai quasi due anni fa).


  Da un pò di tempo, Rosie era maturata molto, sia come personalità che fisicamente, e la cotta non le era passata. Me lo disse esplicitamente durante una delle nostre chiacchierate. Anch'io in quegli ultimi mesi avevo sviluppato dei sentimenti per Rosie, anche se, fino a quel momento, li avevo nascosti anche a me stesso. Il problema grave era che io avevo 20 anni e lei ne aveva appena compiuti 14.


  L'unica espressione fisica di quei sentimenti furono alcuni baci, nel corso dei mesi durante i quali si svolse questa storia. Io non ci dormivo la notte, da una parte per la voglia di andare oltre, dall'altra per il senso di colpa legato alla differenza d'età, e ai baci che non ero riuscito a trattenere.


  Nel giro di una manciata di anni quella differenza sarebbe stata ininfluente, ma in quel momento era la differenza tra un adulto, per quanto giovane, e una bambina.


  A distanza di tanti anni, anche se in quella relazione non successe assolutamente nulla dal punto di vista sessuale (a parte i suddetti baci), la sento comunque più rilevante ed importante di altre, con ragazze che erano "ufficialmente" la mia ragazza e con le quali c'è stata una regolare attività sessuale. Insomma, quando penso alle "donne della mia vita", Rosie occupa un posto molto più in alto di ragazze con le quali ho avuto storie più complete.


  A togliere l'impaccio, nel bene e nel male, arrivò il trasferimento in altra parte d'Italia della sua famiglia. 


  Da una parte ero ulteriormente affossato moralmente dalla faccenda, dall'altra ero contento di non essere arrivato a fare cose che mi avrebbero reso difficile guardarmi allo specchio (per quanto già i baci mi avessero causato qualche problema in questo senso).

  Intanto già da alcuni mesi avevo un lavoro fisso in un ufficio del centro... Poi fui chiamato per un colloquio presso una Banca e venni assunto a tempo indeterminato. Il lavoro era abbastanza deprimente, ma lo stipendio, a quei tempi, era notevole, per un ragazzo di quell'età. Finalmente potevo togliermi davvero qualche sfizio, e ne approfittati per rimpolpare la mia collezione di fumetti.


  Mentre facevo il primo anno in un paese della provincia, talmente sconosciuto che dovetti controllare sulla cartina dove si trovava, ma che di li ad alcuni anni sarebbe diventato un "cult" grazie al programma tv Emilio e all'esordio di Gene Gnocchi, mi deliziavo con la nuovissima miniserie "The Dark Knight Returns", con la quale Frank Miller rivoluzionava il personaggio di Batman. Inoltre, grazie all'esperienza fatta con riviste musicali, biografie di musicisti e fumetti, iniziai a leggere in inglese anche i romanzi. A cominciare da IT di Stephen King, appositamente acquistato a Milano. 


  Venni poi trasferito in un altro paese della provincia. Li ci sarei rimasto undici anni. Ero molto curioso, perchè, anche se fino a quel momento ci ero solo passato un paio di volte, si trattava del paese di origine della mia famiglia e c'erano ancora tanti parenti. Fino a quegli anni era noto soprattutto  per aver dato i natali ad un grande pittore del cinquecento che divenne noto con il nome del paese, e per il caso di una efferata serial killer, che aveva fatto grande scalpore negli anni quaranta (e di cui ogni tanto parlavano ancora, in provincia, quando ero bambino io). Adesso è noto soprattutto per essere la città di un famoso cantautore italiano, che, in quel periodo, stava per vincere un concorso locale per  rock bands.


  Nel frattempo la Bonelli pubblicò il primo numero di Dylan Dog, personaggio e testata di cui mi innamorai subito e che continuo a seguire tutt'ora.


  Era un bel periodo per me, finalmente libero dalle pressioni economiche degli anni precedenti; ora mancava qualcuno con cui condividere il buon momento.


----------



## Nobody (30 Dicembre 2015)

marietto sei un grande, ma davvero!!! Scrivi benissimo, sembra di vedere le immagini... fantastico, mi ritrovo in tante cose che racconti e fai riemergere momenti lontanissimi! Emozione! :amici:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2015)

marietto ha detto:


> Una delle cose che fece più male della fine della relazione a mezzo tradimento, fu questa generale atmosfera da "io te l'avevo detto". Mi ero speso tanto per difendere questa relazione, ma alla fine era successa una delle cose che tutti ritenevano sarebbe successa. Tutti eccetto me.
> 
> 
> Questo mi portò al limite della  depressione e per qualche mese di relazioni e ragazze non ne volli nemmeno sapere.
> ...


La tua storia, così articolata,  è più avvincente dei tuoi adorati fumetti  Love u !


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2015)

Davvero lasci la voglia di leggere il seguito!


----------



## marietto (30 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> marietto sei un grande, ma davvero!!! Scrivi benissimo, sembra di vedere le immagini... fantastico, mi ritrovo in tante cose che racconti e fai riemergere momenti lontanissimi! Emozione! :amici:





Fiammetta ha detto:


> La tua storia, così articolata,  è più avvincente dei tuoi adorati fumetti  Love u !





Brunetta ha detto:


> Davvero lasci la voglia di leggere il seguito!


Grazie a tutti. Troppo buoni

Come forse qualcuno di voi sa, ho attraversato un periodo difficile nell'ultimo anno e mezzo o giù di lì.

Quel periodo è stata l'occasione per ripensare un pò a certe cose, e mi sono reso conto che la mia vita avrebbe costituito discreto materiale, se non per un romanzo, almeno per uno sceneggiato televisivo... Era una storia che aveva voglia di essere raccontata...

Poi tutti questi "ragazzini" del forum  hanno iniziato a scrivere di fumetti. Mi veniva voglia di intervenire, ma considerato che i manga non sono proprio il mio "pane" (qualcuno l'ho letto e seguito, ma i miei riferimenti sono altri) ogni intervento che mi veniva in mente, mi sembrava troppo complesso o fuori luogo.

Quindi ho cercato di unire un pò le due cose...


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2015)

marietto ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti. Troppo buoni
> 
> Come forse qualcuno di voi sa, ho attraversato un periodo difficile nell'ultimo anno e mezzo o giù di lì.
> 
> ...


Ed hai fatto benissimo' anzi stra - bene !!!!


----------



## Ryoga74 (30 Dicembre 2015)

marietto ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti. Troppo buoni
> 
> Come forse qualcuno di voi sa, ho attraversato un periodo difficile nell'ultimo anno e mezzo o giù di lì.
> 
> ...


Perchè complesso o fuori luogo? è un forum, tu nei fai parte quanto noi, quindi il tuo contributo è sempre ben accetto  sentiti padrone di commentare e scrivere di e sui fumetti, io le recensioni le faccio apposta per invogliare a farvi parlare nel thread 
Tornando a te e ai tuoi scritti, hai davvero talento. Scrivi così bene da poterti perdonare questi due po' accentati


----------



## marietto (30 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Perchè complesso o fuori luogo? è un forum, tu nei fai parte quanto noi, quindi il tuo contributo è sempre ben accetto  sentiti padrone di commentare e scrivere di e sui fumetti, io le recensioni le faccio apposta per invogliare a farvi parlare nel thread
> Tornando a te e ai tuoi scritti, hai davvero talento. Scrivi così bene da poterti perdonare questi due po' accentati


Quando ho imparato dattilografia, per fare prima, mi sono messo a usare la o accentata, anziché battere l'apostrofo. Poi ho tenuto l'abitudine. L'intenzione è sempre di correggere prima di inviare, come le e con l'accento sbagliato, ma poi mi scordo sempre...


----------



## Ryoga74 (30 Dicembre 2015)

marietto ha detto:


> Quando ho imparato dattilografia, per fare prima, mi sono messo a usare la o accentata, anziché battere l'apostrofo. Poi ho tenuto l'abitudine. L'intenzione è sempre di correggere prima di inviare, come le e con l'accento sbagliato, ma poi mi scordo sempre...


Tranquillo, scrivi talmente bene che ti si potrebbe perdonare anche se mettessi la "q" a scuola  sono un provocatore di professione, per questo ho fatto la battuta sul "pò", credimi senza alcuna malizia  ancora complimenti per il tuo componimento :up:


----------



## marietto (30 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Tranquillo, scrivi talmente bene che ti si potrebbe perdonare anche se mettessi la "q" a scuola  sono un provocatore di professione, per questo ho fatto la battuta sul "pò", credimi senza alcuna* malizia*  ancora complimenti per il tuo componimento :up:



Grazie . E tranquillo, non ho pensato alla malizia, mi è venuto automatico giustificarmi perchè è un vezzo che mi procura guai fin dalla terza superiore  (Dannate prove di velocità in dattilo...)


----------



## marietto (30 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> *Perchè complesso o fuori luogo?* è un forum, tu nei fai parte quanto noi, quindi il tuo contributo è sempre ben accetto  sentiti padrone di commentare e scrivere di e sui fumetti, io le recensioni le faccio apposta per invogliare a farvi parlare nel thread
> Tornando a te e ai tuoi scritti, hai davvero talento. Scrivi così bene da poterti perdonare questi due po' accentati


Non per vostre colpe, comunque. Non era questo che volevo trasmettere.

E' che a volte i discorsi si muovono verso altre direzioni, e quello che pensavi di scrivere non sembra più adeguato, o suonerebbe come un voler riportare a forza la discussione sui binari che vuoi tu.

Inoltre, la maggior parte dei fumetti di cui potrei aver voglia di scrivere, ormai ha qualche annetto 

E' venuto buono per l'Accademia di mio figlio ) per i particolari rimando alle prossime puntate), ma è meglio che voi abbiate spazio per divulgare cose più recenti.

Tornando a bollo: non volevo assolutamente far pensare di sentirmi escluso dai thread, è che per esprimere certe cose dovevo raccontarne altre e a quel punto ho preferito mixare le due cose 

Personalmente ho gradito molto i tuoi thread fumettistici e l'entusiasmo e la perizia che ci metti :up:


----------



## Ryoga74 (30 Dicembre 2015)

marietto ha detto:


> Non per vostre colpe, comunque. Non era questo che volevo trasmettere.
> 
> E' che a volte i discorsi si muovono verso altre direzioni, e quello che pensavi di scrivere non sembra più adeguato, o suonerebbe come un voler riportare a forza la discussione sui binari che vuoi tu.
> 
> ...


Grazie, sia della spiegazione che dei complimenti al sottoscritto


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2015)

marietto ha detto:


> Non per vostre colpe, comunque. Non era questo che volevo trasmettere.
> 
> E' che a volte i discorsi si muovono verso altre direzioni, e quello che pensavi di scrivere non sembra più adeguato, o suonerebbe come un voler riportare a forza la discussione sui binari che vuoi tu.
> 
> ...


:abbraccio:

Grazie


----------



## Spot (31 Dicembre 2015)

marietto ha detto:


> Non per vostre colpe, comunque. Non era questo che volevo trasmettere.
> 
> E' che a volte i discorsi si muovono verso altre direzioni, e quello che pensavi di scrivere non sembra più adeguato, o suonerebbe come un voler riportare a forza la discussione sui binari che vuoi tu.
> 
> ...


Personalmente di manga capisco poco, e sui fumetti sto ancora scoprendo i titoli più datati (moebius e seguito). I tuoi interventi possono solo far piacere


----------



## marietto (3 Gennaio 2016)

*Tredicesima parte*

_In un primo tempo avevo pensato di fare come negli hotel americani e saltare pari pari il capitolo numero 13, per andare direttamente al 14; non che sia superstizioso, però, mi dicevo, non si sa mai...

Poi mi è venuto in mente che l'incontro, molto importante, che si descrive in questo capitolo, avvenne in effetti in un giorno 13. Un venerdi 13 per essere precisi... 

E allora ho pensato che il fatto che questa storia cascasse proprio nel 13esimo capitolo, aveva, probabilmente, un suo perchè, e quindi ho deciso di lasciarla così. Buona lettura_ 


   Erano i tempi del meraviglioso Watchman di Alan Moore, ma, a quell'epoca seguivo  anche diverse serie indipendenti, come "Love and Rockets" dei fratelli Hernandez e "Concrete" di Paul Chadwick.


  La storia con Gwen aveva tolto un po del "patologico" ma la timidezza era rimasta tutta. Fortunatamente mi capitava ancora, di tanto in tanto, che qualcuna decidesse di farsi avanti. Nel giro di due annetti ci furono un paio di "una botta e via" e due storie più articolate.


  Nessuna di queste storie, però, era decollata veramente.


  Il primo problema era che lo schema, ormai, sembrava non funzionare più. Dopo "Gwen" quelle che si facevano avanti erano carine, gradevoli e  quant'altro, ma poi la scintilla non partiva. Probabilmente perché in realtà io non sceglievo mai, erano loro a scegliere me e quindi, in un certo senso, cercavo di farmi andare bene quello che arrivava, ma non c'era una spinta vera nei loro confronti (Gwen era stata un'eccezione).


  L'esperienza del tradimento subito, inoltre, aveva fatto di me un fidanzato decisamente peggiore. Adesso ero gelosissimo ed avevo grande difficoltà a concedere fiducia, e capitava che facessi scenate per autentiche sciocchezze. Il rapporto,  ovviamente, ne risentiva non poco.


  Tornando indietro alla quarta parte e al confronto Gwen Stacy/Mary Jane, la mia scelta era caduta sulla "dolce biondina pacata" piuttosto che sulla "scatenata testamatta". Ma negli anni Ottanta le "dolci biondine pacate" non facevano mai il primo passo; magari ti lanciavano segnali chiarissimi, ma il primo passo lo dovevi fare tu. Se si facevano sotto loro, probabile che si trattasse di tipi alla Mary Jane.


  E quel tipo di ragazza non era adatta a me, anche per un altro motivo. Me ne sarei reso conto solo ad anni di distanza, ma la realtà era che superati i 20 e trovato un lavoro sicuro, la spinta interiore non era quella che accomunava tanti ragazzi e ragazze della mia età. Non avevo grande interesse per divertirmi senza impegno con l'altro sesso e godermi la giovane età. Io volevo una famiglia. Probabilmente l'eterno precario equilibrio della famiglia di provenienza, iniziato con la morte di mio padre, mi faceva desiderare di arrivare in fretta a formare un nucleo mio, finalmente "intero" e "normale" .


  Quindi, anche se non me ne rendevo conto completamente, non stavo cercando una ragazza con cui fare buon sesso, divertirmi un po', e domani chissà; io cercavo qualcuno con cui costruire la mia famiglia.


  Le storie più lunghe durarono entrambe tre-quattro mesi, senza lasciare particolari tracce. Pur avendo, solitamente, discreta memoria (a lungo termine, come gli anziani, ovviamente), non ricordo nemmeno chi lasciò chi, in entrambi i casi.


  E quindi arriviamo a questo giorno dell'88. La vecchia compagnia era praticamente disciolta; ci si vedeva ancora, di tanto in tanto, ma il nucleo che si frequentava "regolarmente" era ridotto a pochi amici. Uno di questi faceva parte del gruppo di aspiranti "fumettisti" di tanti anni prima e ora lavorava effettivamente come disegnatore, anche se di cose diverse, presso uno studio grafico (principali applicazioni in ceramica e maglieria, due delle principali industrie della zona in quegli anni).


  Una delle colleghe di questo mio amico aveva organizzato una grande festa in una città vicina, e aveva incoraggiato i colleghi a portare conoscenti possibilmente "non impegnati". Il mio amico chiese a me di partecipare alla festa.
  Appena arrivati mi presentò colleghi e colleghe, ed io iniziai a parlare con questa ragazza (una delle colleghe). 

All'ingresso ti veniva appiccicato una specie di badge con sopra scritto il segno zodiacale, e l'oggetto della conversazione era il fatto che avessimo la stessa targhetta (stesso segno).


  Abbiamo trovato un nome a tutte le principali protagoniste femminili, e questa è una protagonista importante. Ho quindi pensato di ricorrere ad uno dei miei autori preferiti (noto romanziere, ma anche scrittore di fumetti e autore di una perla come "Sandman") e di usare il personaggio femminile fondamentale del romanzo "L'oceano in fondo al sentiero": Lettie.


  Mentre parlavo con "Lettie", mi rendevo conto che mi piaceva parecchio, ma anche che si riaffacciava la solita timidezza... L'aspetto era quello di una ragazzina, a malapena maggiorenne,  e mi sembrava che potesse essere un pò troppo giovane per me. Invece, parlando, saltò fuori che aveva solo un anno meno di me. Inoltre, curiosamente, ci eravamo appena conosciuti in un'altra città, ma in effetti abitavamo a meno di cinquecento metri l'uno dall'altra.


  Finimmo per parlare e ballare quasi esclusivamente tra di noi per tutta la sera.


  Nei giorni successivi, iniziò, per me, il solito dramma interiore: farsi vivo o non farsi vivo? Di certo questa non era una ragazza particolarmente intraprendente, anzi pure lei era piuttosto timida, quindi non c'erano speranze che si sarebbe fatta avanti lei, questa volta...


  Certe cose, però, sembrano organizzate da un regista... Doveva esserci un seguito...


  Successe che lei si confidò con una collega più grande, e le disse che sperava davvero che le avrei telefonato. La collega in questione, intuì la necessità di una spintarella... E, in gran segreto, vuotò il sacco con il mio amico. Il mio amico, ovviamente, mi incoraggiò a telefonare, assicurandomi che la chiamata sarebbe stata ben accolta.


  Dopo adeguato training autogeno, e dopo aver scelto con cura l'orario (non troppo presto, per consentirle di arrivare a casa dal lavoro, non troppo tardi, che non fosse già a cena) composi il numero, e le cose andarono più o meno così:


  Io - "Ciaosonomariettoquellodellafestatiricordidime?" (tutto attaccato per non avere il tempo di pensare e non essere interrotto)
  Lettie - "Si, Ciao!"
  Io - "volevochiedertisetiandavadi uscireconmegiovedisera"
  Lettie  - "Si, va bene"
  Io - "alloraverreiaprendertiacasaallenovevabene?"
  Lettie - "Ok"
  Io - "benealloracivediamogiovediallenove"
  Lettie - "Si, ok"
  Io - "Ciao"
  Lettie- "Ciao" .


  Durata del tutto: meno di venti secondi...

  E cosi quel giovedì uscimmo insieme. Nessuno di noi sapeva che si trattava dell'inizio di qualcosa di importante, ma probabilmente lo speravamo tutti e due.


----------



## ologramma (3 Gennaio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> _In un primo tempo avevo pensato di fare come negli hotel americani e saltare pari pari il capitolo numero 13, per andare direttamente al 14; non che sia superstizioso, però, mi dicevo, non si sa mai...
> 
> Poi mi è venuto in mente che l'incontro, molto importante, che si descrive in questo capitolo, avvenne in effetti in un giorno 13. Un venerdi 13 per essere precisi...
> 
> ...


auguri  , aspetto altre puntate  non mi piace tanto leggere a queste sì sono uno spaccato di una vita vissuta quindi avvincenti ed entusiasmanti , in un altro forum che non partecipo leggo di un topic dove ognuno può fare domande ad un utente che si mette a disposizioni che varia dalle sue preferenze fino a problemi inerenti la vita affettiva .


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2016)

Sembra... E alla fine arriva mamma... How I meet your mother


----------



## marietto (3 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sembra... E alla fine arriva mamma... How I meet your mother


Si, hai ragione 

Ma spero di concludere in meno di nove stagioni...


Tra l'altro: a Maggio sono stato a NY con la famiglia e, su insistenza dei miei figli, siamo stati nel pub a cui si sono ispirati gli autori per quella sitcom. Magari ha inconsciamente influito...


----------



## ologramma (3 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sembra... E alla fine arriva mamma... How I meet your mother


non ho visto la serie ma non è così quello che intendevo


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Gennaio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> _In un primo tempo avevo pensato di fare come negli hotel americani e saltare pari pari il capitolo numero 13, per andare direttamente al 14; non che sia superstizioso, però, mi dicevo, non si sa mai...
> 
> Poi mi è venuto in mente che l'incontro, molto importante, che si descrive in questo capitolo, avvenne in effetti in un giorno 13. Un venerdi 13 per essere precisi...
> 
> ...


ed ora devo farti il primo appunto: ma cos'è questa storia del segno zodiacale ? cioè tu dialogavi solo con ragazze che corrispondevano al tuo stesso segno? Ah Marietto se fossi stata a quella festa avrei avuto una possibilità su 12 di scambiare con te  un ciao ..... Protesto veemente  
A parte questa lieve tirata d'orecchie ... Non vedo l'ora di leggere il seguito, as usual :inlove:


----------



## marietto (3 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ed ora devo farti il primo appunto: ma cos'è questa storia del segno zodiacale ? cioè tu dialogavi solo con ragazze che corrispondevano al tuo stesso segno? Ah Marietto se fossi stata a quella festa avrei avuto una possibilità su 12 di scambiare con te  un ciao ..... Protesto veemente
> A parte questa lieve tirata d'orecchie ... Non vedo l'ora di leggere il seguito, as usual :inlove:


No, no... La storia del segno zodiacale era stata la scusa per entrambi per continuare a parlare dopo le presentazioni... Quando si è timidi ci si attacca a tutto...


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Gennaio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> No, no... La storia del segno zodiacale era stata la scusa per entrambi per continuare a parlare dopo le presentazioni... Quando si è timidi ci si attacca a tutto...


Ah ecco !!!


----------



## Divì (4 Gennaio 2016)

Ciao Marietto! 

Ho visto adesso e ho letto tutto d'un fiato.

Aspetto con ansia il seguito.

PS mio figlio minore, appassionato dei tuoi stessi fumetti, cerca disperatamente Sandman Deluxe Vol 1, introvabile. Non è per caso che ce l'hai? 

:sman:


----------



## marietto (4 Gennaio 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Ciao Marietto!
> 
> Ho visto adesso e ho letto tutto d'un fiato.
> 
> ...


Ciao Divì.

Immagino che tu ti riferisca alla, relativamente recente, ristampa.

Qualche versione in italiano qui e la nel corso degli anni l'ho anche acquistata, ma la serie la lessi in lingua originale, man mano che usciva la prima edizione. Direi di non aver comprato questa....

Peraltro gran parte dei miei fumetti sono attualmente "gestiti" da mio figlio (a sua volta appassionato e studente a Belle Arti, corso Fumetto e Illustrazione, ma qui stiamo spoilerando sulla mia storia ) suddivisi tra le mie librerie, la camera di mio figlio, la mia cantina e il garage e la cantina di mia suocera 

La passione per auto moto o orologi è probabilmente più dispendiosa, ma quella per libri dischi e fumetti tende a causare discreti problemi di spazio, specialmente dopo qualche decennio

Comunque "Sandman" è un prodotto che ha sempre funzionato nel corso degli anni ed è di un signor autore (Neil Gaiman, uno dei miei scrittori preferiti). Conseguentemente, se hanno già esaurito una ristampa così recente, sono convinto che un reprint della stessa o una nuova ristampa non tarderanno...


----------



## Spot (4 Gennaio 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Ciao Marietto!
> 
> Ho visto adesso e ho letto tutto d'un fiato.
> 
> ...


Preludi e notturni? Dì a tuo figlio che lo cerco disperatamente anche io 
La Lion è un po' bizzosetta con le ristampe: relativamente pochi numeri in giro, poche informazioni sulle future distribuzioni.
Comunque è da un annetto o più che è introvabile, si spera in una ristampa... che è molto probabile, dato la moltitudine di fan in attesa.
Altrimenti non so se ci sono ancora gli Omnibus in giro, ma costano uno sproposito.


----------



## Divì (4 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Preludi e notturni? Dì a tuo figlio che lo cerco disperatamente anche io
> La Lion è un po' bizzosetta con le ristampe: relativamente pochi numeri in giro, poche informazioni sulle future distribuzioni.
> Comunque è da un annetto o più che è introvabile, si spera in una ristampa... che è molto probabile, dato la moltitudine di fan in attesa.
> Altrimenti non so se ci sono ancora gli Omnibus in giro, ma costano uno sproposito.


Spero vivamente nella ristampa, lo sproposito lo dovrei pagare io 

Scusate l'OT


----------



## marietto (6 Gennaio 2016)

*Quattordicesima parte*

Ci sono un paio di canzoni, di quel cantautore che  già un paio di volte ha fatto in qualche modo "presenza" (di quelle presenze di sfuggita, che cogli un attimo con la coda dell'occhio) nel corso del racconto, pur senza mai essere stato nominato, che mi  riportano chiara la sensazione di quel periodo (diciamo 84-88) e delle serate con gli amici dalle nostre parti.

  Le lunghe nottate, il sabato sera, a "pedinare una morbida scia", senza una meta precisa, a ridere come matti per battute e situazioni che già la mattina successiva sembrano aver perso qualsiasi significato. E quando sento quella che parla di "quelle notti fra cosce e zanzare, e nebbia, e locali a cui dai del tu" mi sembra di sentire sul viso il bacio umido della nebbia di casa nostra, mentre ti inoltri tra i fantasmi e le ombre di qualche paese della provincia per raggiungere qualcuno di quei locali di cui si parla nella canzone.

  Dai 19-20 anni in avanti le mie serate fuori, in particolare al sabato, comportavano sempre rientri ad ora molto tarda (e si trattava di un periodo in cui l'ingresso in discoteca, ad esempio, iniziava molto prima di quanto non accada adesso; molti locali chiudevano tra le tre e le quattro del mattino), spesso intorno alle cinque o giù di lì. Non che si frequentassero spesso discoteche tradizionali. La musica in quei locali non mi piaceva molto e in genere preferivo posti in cui si ballasse musica new wave, o comunque alternativa.

   La discoteca tradizionale rientrava nei soliti giri nei periodi "con morosa". Quando la ragazza c'era e ci uscivo insieme, i miei orari non cambiavano più di tanto, anzi, spesso bisognava ricomprendere il tempo necessario per "infrattarsi" con l'auto in qualche posto tranquillo per "darsi da fare".

  L'arrivo di Lettie cambia completamente la situazione. Quello con lei è un corteggiamento quasi "ottocentesco". Discoteca poco e niente, e dietro "permesso speciale". Si, perché Lettie, pur essendo praticamente mia coetanea, ha un coprifuoco da rispettare. Ad ogni uscita devo riaccompagnarla a casa entro la mezza, al massimo l'una.

  Di tanto in tanto c'è una seconda parte della serata, se mi riesce di raggiungere gli amici, ma spesso mi ritrovo già a casa appena dopo l'una (con grande gioia di mia madre che, finalmente, dorme tranquilla sapendomi nel mio letto).

  Al contrario delle mie "morose" da Gwen in avanti, Lettie ha un'esperienza sessuale/sentimentale vicina allo zero, e, per educazione e convinzione, é la classica "brava ragazza".  Servono alcune uscite per il primo bacio con la lingua, e gli approcci sessuali richiedono settimane per arrivare da una "base" all'altra. Naturalmente occorrono mesi per la "prima volta".

  Per me è un'esperienza nuova, dopo Gwen e la partenza" da zero a cento in un secondo", non c'era più stato bisogno di aspettare alcunchè. Le ragazze successive erano tutte scafate e abbastanza disinibite, quindi il problema, in effetti, non si era mai posto. 

  Le nostre uscite prevedono molte birrerie, un po' di bowling (o minigolf in estate), tanto, tanto cinema e chiacchierate fiume. E grazie a queste chiacchiere, nonostante il sesso "centellinato", questa ragazza, un po' d'altri tempi, mi conquista. E' un innamoramento diverso da quelli precedenti: non c'é la "passione che brucia e consuma" ma, nel giro di qualche mese, per me esiste, in pratica letteralmente, solo lei.

   In questo periodo entro in una fase da "luna di miele", nella quale non mi accorgerei di altre ragazze "nemmeno se me la sventolassero sotto il naso" (e qualcuna lo farà anche) che durerà per alcuni anni.

  Mia madre, che non poteva vedere Gwen e guardava "storto" anche le ragazze successive, adora Lettie. Se per caso abbiamo una discussione, mia madre prende le sue parti.

  Anch'io riesco ad entrare nelle grazie della sua famiglia, cosa che non era per niente scontata, tanto che l'anno successivo veniamo autorizzati ad andare, soli io e lei, in vacanza a Londra (si lo so che a venti e passa anni sembra scontato e normale, ma vi assicuro che fu una conquista davvero faticosa).

  In terra d'Albione assistiamo (restando in tema di comics) alla prima europea del "Batman" di Tim Burton (con tanto di Batmobile fuori dal cinema) e mi concedo una lunga escursione al "Forbidden Planet" (tre piani di fumetti, sci-fi, horror, crime e fantasy) durante la quale scopro due capolavori come "Sandman" di Neil Gaiman, e "V per Vendetta" di Alan Moore (che sarebbe stata raccolta in volume l'anno successivo).

  Già, perché con Lettie, per la prima volta, la mia passione per i comics non é una faccenda "seminascosta" per la mia ragazza. Non é un'appassionata, ma non considera la cosa come una "stranezza", e, in quanto a sua volta disegnatrice (anche se in settori diversi), ne apprezza l'aspetto artistico.

  Con la vacanza all'estero e nelle settimane successive prende quota anche l'aspetto sessuale della relazione. L'imbarazzo e la "paura" delle prime volte da parte di lei vengono pian piano superate e le cose si fanno sempre più spontanee e rilassate.

  Ci troviamo talmente bene insieme che un paio di mesi dopo il ritorno da Londra le chiedo di sposarmi. Il matrimonio è fissato per il Maggio dell'anno successivo.

 E' arrivato il tempo di metter su famiglia.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Gennaio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ci sono un paio di canzoni, di quel cantautore che  già un paio di volte ha fatto in qualche modo "presenza" (di quelle presenze di sfuggita, che cogli un attimo con la coda dell'occhio) nel corso del racconto, pur senza mai essere stato nominato, che mi  riportano chiara la sensazione di quel periodo (diciamo 84-88) e delle serate con gli amici dalle nostre parti.
> 
> Le lunghe nottate, il sabato sera, a "pedinare una morbida scia", senza una meta precisa, a ridere come matti per battute e situazioni che già la mattina successiva sembrano aver perso qualsiasi significato. E quando sento quella che parla di "quelle notti fra cosce e zanzare, e nebbia, e locali a cui dai del tu" mi sembra di sentire sul viso il bacio umido della nebbia di casa nostra, mentre ti inoltri tra i fantasmi e le ombre di qualche paese della provincia per raggiungere qualcuno di quei locali di cui si parla nella canzone.
> 
> ...


bellissimo racconto


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2016)

Che bello leggerti, davvero


----------



## Alessandra (6 Gennaio 2016)

Marietto, anche a me piace molto leggere la tua storia 
Aspetto il seguito


----------



## oro.blu (9 Gennaio 2016)

era un po' che non entravo nel forum...negli ultimi tre giorni ho fatto indigestione. Ti ho lasciato per ultimo...e ho fatto bene...
Quanto mi piace come scrivi di te. Grazie di scrivere qui 

:thankyou::kiss:​


----------



## marietto (9 Gennaio 2016)

Grazie mille a tutte


----------



## marietto (9 Gennaio 2016)

*Quindicesima parte*

Mentre si chiudevano gli anni 80 ed iniziava una nuova decade, i fumetti erano tornati ad essere una passione prominente. Nelle edicole erano tornati i supereroi Marvel, seppure, inizialmente, un po' in sordina, grazie alla Star Comics. Le fumetterie cominciavano a spuntare come funghi. Le città confinanti già ne avevano diverse. Quindi potevo seguire le mie serie preferite sia in italiano che in inglese e molte le acquistavo regolarmente nell'una o nell'altra forma.


  Attorno alla coppia, ormai "promessa sposa", formata da me e Lettie, si erano raccolti alcuni dei miei vecchi amici con le loro "nuove" fidanzate e alcune coppie facenti parte delle amicizie di lei, oltre a colleghi/e di lavoro con i rispettivi compagni/e. 


  Si era quindi venuta a creare una specie di compagnia di tutte giovani coppie, che, per qualche motivo non ben chiaro, aveva finito per fare di me e Lettie il punto centrale di riferimento di tutta la "banda".


  C'era una discreta attesa per il nostro matrimonio, visto che eravamo i primi del gruppo ad affrontare il grande passo 
  Non eravamo ancora economicamente pronti ad acquistare casa, quindi trovammo un appartamento in affitto, abbastanza carino, a ridosso del centro storico. Fu necessario affittarlo fin dall'inizio dell'anno, pur essendo il matrimonio previsto per Maggio, ma la situazione aveva i suoi vantaggi, visto che ora avevamo un posto tranquillo dove godere della nostra privacy. 


  I mesi passarono in fretta e il giorno del matrimonio arrivò in un lampo. Fu un matrimonio allegro, con un sacco di gioventù tra i partecipanti (dopo tutto sia lo sposo che la sposa gravitavano intorno ai 25). Decidemmo di goderci per un po' la vita di coppia e di evitare gravidanze almeno per un paio di anni. 


  Avevamo quindi un sacco di tempo, sia per noi come coppia, sia per i nostri spazi personali. C'era spesso gente a casa nostra, che era rapidamente diventata una specie di "Quartier Generale" della compagnia.


  Nel giro di qualche mese arrivammo anche a fare il compromesso per acquistare una casa nostra, fuori città.


  Facevamo comunque un sacco di cose insieme, uscivamo spessissimo, sia con gli amici che solo noi due. La gente si meravigliava che fossimo sposati così giovani e senza che Lettie (che comunque continuava a dimostrare a malapena la maggiore età) fosse "in attesa". 


  Dopo un paio di anni, o poco più, di questa vita, qualche mese dopo l'inizio dell'inchiesta che sarebbe diventata nota col nome di "Mani Pulite",  decidemmo che la "vacanza" era finita, e di cominciare a provare ad avere un bambino. Lettie rimase incinta quasi immediatamente, e arrivammo a doverci trasferire nella nuova casa che lei era ormai all'ottavo mese.


  La vita cambiava in fretta: moltissimo del nostro tempo era dedicato al bambino, un bel maschietto, molto tranquillo a dire la verità. Stavo un po trascurando le mie passioni, sia la musica che i fumetti (anche se da qualche anno la fumetteria era anche nella nostra città, peraltro aperta da amici storici). La nuova casa era un po' fuori città e non fu così semplice abituarsi a stare così lontano dal centro, ma la zona dove eravamo era piena di parchi e di verde e per tirare su un bambino era perfetta.


  Finita la maternità, come purtroppo capita (capitava?) spesso, Lettie fu messa in condizione di non continuare il suo rapporto di lavoro. Fortunatamente trovò lavoro simile in un'azienda più vicina a casa che cercava qualcuno part time (il che era positivo per noi, viste le esigenze genitoriali).


  Io continuavo a lavorare in quel paese nella bassa dove ormai stavo già da qualche anno. Tutte le mattine lasciavo il bimbo ad una zia di Lettie che stava in un altro paese della provincia (un posto dove, coincidenza, quel solito cantautore stava registrando quello che si sarebbe rivelato essere il suo capolavoro) e poi mi facevo un altro pò di chilometri per raggiungere il mio posto di lavoro. 


  Gli amici continuavano a venire a casa nostra anche se un pochino meno spesso. Si metteva a letto il bimbo e poi si facevano attività tranquille, tipo giochi di società, in modo da sentirlo se si metteva a piangere. I tempi delle uscite erano, più o meno, finiti. Capitava, ogni tanto, quando qualcuna delle mamme si rendeva disponibile a tenere il pupo, ma erano occasioni abbastanza rare. 


  Mia mamma aveva desiderato il nipotino con grande intensità e lo teneva molto volentieri. Purtroppo, ai due anni di età, e dopo tanti anni di discreta salute, era tornata a peggiorare all'improvviso. Una mattina mi aveva telefonato di andare a recuperare il pupo perchè lei non si sentiva bene. Adesso non era più in gran forma e non si attentava a rimanere sola in casa con la responsabilità del bimbo.


  Tutto ciò nonostante, visto che eravamo già "bagnati",  mettemmo in cantiere anche il bis. Nuovamente, tra l'espressione dell'intento e  l'ottenimento del risultato (la gravidanza) passò il tempo di un sospiro.


  Adesso eravamo in quattro: l'ultima arrivata era una bimba vivacissima (pure troppo, non so se, nascendo prima lei, avremmo deciso di fare altri figli...). Lettie, come la prima volta, perse il lavoro al termine della maternità, e, stavolta, non ne trovò un altro, almeno subito. Con due figli, gli amici cominciavano a vedersi meno spesso, alcuni di loro erano alle prese con similari problemi di prole, altri stavano separandosi o già lo avevano fatto.


  Insomma, le cose si erano fatte abbastanza faticose e il lavoro così distante da casa non aiutava di certo.
  Poi, come accade certe volte, le cose si mossero tutte insieme all'improvviso. 


  Arriva voce che ad un collega che lavora in città e che svolge il mio ruolo é stato detto che verrà trasferito a breve, e la destinazione sarebbe proprio il paese in cui lavoro io. Dopo qualche giorno, la conferma: vengo trasferito in città, torno a lavorare vicino a casa dopo 12 anni in giro per la provincia. Negli stessi giorni, trova lavoro anche Lettie: è una cosa completamente diversa dal ruolo di disegnatrice, ma pazienza, il bilancio familiare ha bisogno di quell'introito.


  Quindi mi appresto a lasciare il paese della bassa, quello dove ha avuto origine la mia famiglia, anche se io non ho mai abitato lì, quello famoso per il pittore cinquecentesco e la serial killer, e da qualche anno anche per quello scrittore alternativo recentemente deceduto e soprattutto per quel cantautore che, quando sono arrivato, era ancora un dilettante intento a vincere un concorso locale.


  Adesso è una star; da qualche tempo hanno affittato quel negozio vuoto che sta di fianco al bar dove vado a far colazione ogni mattina (e dove, nemmeno raramente, l'ho incrociato, a volte, nel corso degli anni) e li stanno costruendo l'interno di un bar. Ci gireranno delle scene di un film che ha scritto lui, dicono, le riprese incominceranno di lì a poco, pare.


  In questo posto sono arrivato poco più che ventenne, con qualche giro ma senza morosa fissa. Me ne vado quando ho da poco compiuto l'età di Cristo, sposato e con un paio di marmocchi. Sono cose che ti fanno pensare, anche se vai a stare meglio.


  In Double Fantasy, le canzoni di John Lennon e Yoko Ono sono alternate. Il disco finiva con un pezzo di Yoko che si intitolava "Hard times are over" , "I tempi duri sono finiti". In realtà, solo tre settimane dopo la pubblicazione di quel disco, John veniva ucciso davanti a casa sua.


  Mentre salivo in macchina l'ultima sera di lavoro nel paese, avevo per la testa qualcosa di simile alla frase di quella canzone, "i tempi duri sono finiti, finiti per un pò"; in realtà, anche se non mi aspettava nulla di così tragico come quello che aveva sperimentato Yoko, qualche guaio si stava preparando a visitarmi....


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Mentre si chiudevano gli anni 80 ed iniziava una nuova decade, i fumetti erano tornati ad essere una passione prominente. Nelle edicole erano tornati i supereroi Marvel, seppure, inizialmente, un po' in sordina, grazie alla Star Comics. Le fumetterie cominciavano a spuntare come funghi. Le città confinanti già ne avevano diverse. Quindi potevo seguire le mie serie preferite sia in italiano che in inglese e molte le acquistavo regolarmente nell'una o nell'altra forma.
> 
> 
> Attorno alla coppia, ormai "promessa sposa", formata da me e Lettie, si erano raccolti alcuni dei miei vecchi amici con le loro "nuove" fidanzate e alcune coppie facenti parte delle amicizie di lei, oltre a colleghi/e di lavoro con i rispettivi compagni/e.
> ...


sei un vero scrittore, marietto ! !


----------



## Alessandra (9 Gennaio 2016)

Marietto,  ho letto tutto d'un fiato! 
Non vedo l'ora di leggere il resto!


----------



## ologramma (9 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Marietto,  ho letto tutto d'un fiato!
> Non vedo l'ora di leggere il resto!


anche io , mi fa ricordare la mia vita mentre leggo la sua:up:


----------



## Divì (10 Gennaio 2016)

:strepitoso: :strepitoso: :strepitoso: :strepitoso:


----------



## Nobody (10 Gennaio 2016)

non so se vado ot, ma a leggere marietto si riaccendono tutto un insieme di ricordi e di nostalgie addormentate... e mi sono tornate in mente queste due canzoni... musica e parole che generano immagini ed emozioni lontanissime eppure sempre così vive!
[video=youtube;cADXEMP_k0w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cADXEMP_k0w&list=RDcADXEMP_k0w#t  =29[/video]

[video=youtube;l416fdjjAU8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l416fdjjAU8[/video]


----------



## marietto (15 Gennaio 2016)

*Sedicesima parte*

Il ritorno in città è una bella, bellissima sensazione... Basta con i chilometri e le code interminabili solo per andare e tornare dall'ufficio, e se  voglio fare un salto in centro... beh, praticamente ci sono già.


  Seguire i miei fumetti preferiti, adesso è facilissimo. I miei amici hanno la fumetteria in città, a dieci minuti a piedi dal mio ufficio.... 

  In questo periodo ho scoperto Strangers in Paradise di Terry Moore, serie (e autore) che amavo/amo moltissimo (e che ho recensito in questa stessa sezione... venghino siore e siori, venghino  )


  I lunghi anni nel "far west" della provincia mi hanno ben preparato a qualsiasi evenienza nel mio lavoro, quindi fare bella figura da quel punto di vista è quasi una passeggiata, adesso, e riesco immediatamente a farmi ben volere e stimare dai miei nuovi capi.


  Anche con i colleghi le cose si mettono subito bene. In un certo senso, pure troppo...

  La nuova unità lavorativa è a maggioranza decisamente femminile e io sono, probabilmente, nel mio "momento migliore" di sempre. In discreta forma, non più ragazzino ma ancora giovane, con il problema "timidezza" che, pur non essendo sparito del tutto, non è più "patologicamente disabilitante" come prima.


  Inoltre, da qualche mese, sono uscito dalla fase "luna di miele" del rapporto con Lettie. Non che sia cambiato qualcosa, sentimentalmente parlando, solo, non sono più in quel periodo del rapporto in cui l'altra persona è l'inizio e la fine di tutto in maniera quasi ipnotica; in altre parole, per la prima volta da anni mi rendo davvero conto che "non ce l'ha solo lei". Non che abbia intenzione di combinare qualcosa, però adesso se passa qualcuna carina, mi giro a guardarla, come non facevo più da anni, e se qualcuna mi lancia segnali, me ne accorgo.


  C'è una collega in particolare a cui sembro andare davvero tanto a genio, anche lei sposata con prole; io, comunque, non ho nessuna intenzione di tradire mia moglie. Le attenzioni della collega mi fanno molto piacere e fanno molto bene alla mia autostima, ma mi assicuro di evitare di trovarmi in situazioni che potrebbero rivelarsi imbarazzanti con lei, pur senza mai respingerla a chiare lettere.


  Lettie ha iniziato il suo nuovo lavoro: non le piace per niente, ma è l'unica cosa che abbiamo trovato vicino a casa e part time, adesso che il suo settore di provenienza è entrato in profonda crisi, e quindi lei fa di necessità virtù, pur di portare a casa qualche soldo.


  All'inizio dell'estate la situazione sanitaria di mia madre precipita. 
  Dopo il primo intervento, avvenuto oltre 17 anni prima, si era ripresa bene, senza seri problemi  per molto tempo, fino a un paio di anni prima. Adesso però le problematiche si sono ripresentate e dopo una serie di esami e di visite cardiologiche si arriva alla determinazione di effettuare un nuovo intervento a cuore aperto. Stavolta l'operazione viene effettuata in città, verso la fine di Ottobre. Va tutto bene anche a questo giro, ma essendo l'età molto più avanzata, la convalescenza è più lunga e complicata.


  Le cose in casa non vanno male, ma io e Lettie siamo in una fase molto "faticosa" della vita insieme.  Adesso i pupi sono due (di cui una fa per due da sola...) i genitori disponibili (ogni tanto) a dare una mano solo uno (mia suocera, vista la situazione di mia mamma) e lavoriamo entrambi. Abbiamo mille cose da fare e tante faccende da sbrigare. Come succede a tanti, facciamo fatica ad abituarci ai nuovi ritmi e alle nuove necessità e finiamo per "trascurarci" un po' a vicenda. In questo periodo passiamo pochissimo tempo insieme solo noi due, e, quando lo facciamo, siamo spesso troppo stanchi per "curare il nostro giardino".


  In questo contesto, andiamo a fare la conoscenza di un nuovo personaggio femminile. La identificheremo come Jessica,da Jessica Rabbit, perché, in comune con questo personaggio ha l'abbondanza delle forme e l'apparenza da femme fatale.


  Jessica è una collega che lavora nella stessa unità dove ora lavoro io. Non é la collega di cui abbiamo parlato, anzi, si stanno abbastanza antipatiche vicendevolmente.


  A dirla tutta ha iniziato a lavorare lì un paio di settimane dopo di me, e, sorprendentemente, il nostro primo incontro ha avuto più le caratteristiche di uno "scontro".


  Sorprendentemente perché per me é molto raro avere rapporti tesi con i colleghi. Se doveste chiedere a tutte le persone che hanno lavorato con me nel corso degli anni, probabilmente la stragrande maggioranza di loro vi direbbe che é praticamente impossibile litigare con me.


  Eppure, nel primo incontro con Jessica, qualcuno ha detto la cosa sbagliata, l'altra non l'ha presa bene e ha risposto per le rime, e per diverse settimane i rapporti sono stati molto freddi.


  Il disgelo è avvenuto durante l'estate, con qualche pranzo in gruppo con i colleghi. Non che siamo amici, però adesso ci rivolgiamo la parola senza guardarci in cagnesco.


  E' indubbiamente una bella donna, anche se é un tipo fisico abbastanza diverso da tutti i "miei" precedenti. Intendiamoci, resto impressionato da un bel paio di "bocce" quanto qualsiasi altro esemplare maschio, ma io sono sempre stato più attratto dal viso e dal modo di fare che dagli attributi fisici. Quindi, da questa "distanza" ne riconosco l'avvenenza, ma non ne sono particolarmente colpito.


  Il mio ufficio è un po' "staccato" e a parte rispetto al resto dell'unità operativa. Lì ci lavoriamo io e un altro collega (maschio). Ogni tanto ci mandano qualcuno per "imparare" il nostro mestiere, anche da altre unità, e da quando sono arrivato questo è sempre compito mio, perché l'altro collega odia insegnare.


  Una mattina, pochi giorni dopo l'operazione di mia madre, arriva nel nostro ufficio il capo, insieme a Jessica...
  Hanno deciso che deve imparare il nostro mestiere, forse per poi mandarla da qualche parte...


  Il mio collega mi fa il solito cenno, sarà un problema mio, quindi mi organizzo e le faccio spazio.
  E così iniziamo a lavorare insieme; in questa fase in due sullo stesso computer (anche perché la terza postazione é da approntare e non sarà pronta per qualche giorno).


  Adesso che lei è così vicina, ma davvero vicina, mi rendo conto che mi è tutt'altro che indifferente. Non so bene cosa sia, forse la sua fisicità, ma faccio fatica a rimanere "composto". Vabbé, penso, meno male che non mi sopporta... Poi la guardo negli occhi e mi rendo conto che... "Houston.... Abbiamo un problema!"


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Il ritorno in città è una bella, bellissima sensazione... Basta con i chilometri e le code interminabili solo per andare e tornare dall'ufficio, e se  voglio fare un salto in centro... beh, praticamente ci sono già.
> 
> 
> Seguire i miei fumetti preferiti, adesso è facilissimo. I miei amici hanno la fumetteria in città, a dieci minuti a piedi dal mio ufficio....
> ...


Sempre detto che Jessica Rabbit è pericolosa


----------



## oro.blu (16 Gennaio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Il ritorno in città è una bella, bellissima sensazione... Basta con i chilometri e le code interminabili solo per andare e tornare dall'ufficio, e se  voglio fare un salto in centro... beh, praticamente ci sono già.
> 
> 
> Seguire i miei fumetti preferiti, adesso è facilissimo. I miei amici hanno la fumetteria in città, a dieci minuti a piedi dal mio ufficio....
> ...



Scusa, mi è venuto da ridere...per un giorno l'altro ieri il mio avatar è stato Jessica....scusa proprio non ce la faccio
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## marietto (16 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Scusa, mi è venuto da ridere...per un giorno l'altro ieri il mio avatar è stato Jessica....scusa proprio non ce la faccio
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Scelta dell'Alias infelice, dici?

Può essere... E' che mi sembrava che Jessica Rabbit rendesse molto bene l'idea della persona reale che volevo descrivere...


----------



## Alessandra (16 Gennaio 2016)

Houston, abbiamo un problema:

Sono curiosissima del resto! 
Attendo il continuo


----------



## oro.blu (16 Gennaio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Scelta dell'Alias infelice, dici?
> 
> Può essere... E' che mi sembrava che Jessica Rabbit rendesse molto bene l'idea della persona reale che volevo descrivere...


no ci sta benissimo, infatti poi quando l'ho cambiato con Lana essendo l'esatto opposto ho aggiunto nella mia firma "sto cercando la mia identità perduta" ma siccome sono abbastanza svampita, avrei potuto postarti qualcosa con l'avatar di Jessica e la cosa sarebbe stata buffa.....per non dire altro 





comunque continua che la storia si fa intrigante


----------



## marietto (20 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> no ci sta benissimo, infatti poi quando l'ho cambiato con Lana essendo l'esatto opposto ho aggiunto nella mia firma "sto cercando la mia identità perduta" ma siccome sono abbastanza svampita, avrei potuto postarti qualcosa con l'avatar di Jessica e la cosa sarebbe stata buffa.....per non dire altro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In effetti sarebbe stato spassoso...


----------



## marietto (20 Gennaio 2016)

*Diciassettesima parte*

_Volevo saltare anche la 17, come la 13. Poi però la 13 non l'avevo  saltata e l'argomento della 17 può starci con il numero, quindi...

_***

  Jessica era completamente diversa dalle donne che avevo frequentato fino a quel momento.


  Gwen usava gonne di varie misure, un filo di trucco normalmente, un po' di più in occasioni particolari, tacchi alti se richiesto dal tipo di serata, ma alternava con jeans magliette e scarpe da ginnastica e giornate in cui stava acqua e sapone, e come lei la maggior parte delle altre ragazze.


  Più estrema era Lettie, mia moglie... Jeans (o leggins, negli anni 80), scarpe da ginnastica o paperine e look praticamente sempre acqua e sapone. Trucco (un filo) molto, molto raramente. Tacchi rarissimi e mai troppo alti. Per vederla in gonna avevo dovuto regalargliela io, ma se la metteva più o meno ogni due anni.


  Jessica era l'estremo opposto, sempre truccata, pantaloni banditi, tacchi sempre,calze autoreggenti - a volte a rete - curve, seno, pizzi e merletti in evidenza.


  Anche lo stile era completamente diverso. Gwen era seducente e sapeva di esserlo, ma lo era in maniera non studiata, colpiva sia quelli che l'interessavano che quelli con cui non intendeva avere nulla a che fare.

 Lettie, se eri tra coloro che apprezzavano, ti poteva sedurre con il suo modo di fare, ma non era una cosa studiata, perchè non se ne rendeva conto.


  Jessica era mirata e completamente consapevole, decideva di mandare a te un messaggio e te lo mandava.


  Quella mattina, il giorno in cui il capo mi "affidò" Jessica per farle da maestro le cose si fecero subito abbastanza difficili: mi sembrava di essere entrato di colpo in uno di quei vecchi film anni 70 con la Antonelli, ero un adolescente eccitato invece che un padre di famiglia e ogni "sfioramento", anche di parti del corpo tutto sommato abbastanza "innocenti" (tipo mani o braccia), assumeva una natura assolutamente sessuale, come se ci toccassimo in parti intime. Nei confronti delle altre persone presenti nella stanza ero a disagio come se a quella scrivania fossimo entrambi completamente nudi.


  Lei si era accorta immediatamente dell'effetto che mi faceva e non cercava di certo di minimizzarlo.


  Quella prima giornata fu faticosa, ma, anche se ero turbato profondamente dalla situazione, dal suo manifesto interesse, ma soprattutto dalla mia reazione "scomposta", non prevedevo, né tantomeno auspicavo, sviluppi particolari, tanto che alla sera riferii tranquillamente a Lettie che mi avevano affidato questa collega, abbastanza "strafica", per insegnarle, e lei, come sempre, non essendo assolutamente gelosa, non ci aveva fatto una piega.


  Nelle settimane successive, tuttavia, iniziammo questo gioco fatto di sguardi e battute, dove la sfida era spingersi un tantino più in là ogni volta. Ero cosciente fin dall'inizio dell'attrazione che lei esercitava su di me e del fatto che lei non avrebbe disdegnato, e che, di conseguenza, stavo facendo un gioco molto pericoloso; ero però abbastanza convinto che sarei riuscito a gestirlo e a non farlo andare oltre, dopotutto altre avevano provato a "tentarmi" senza risultato, e il gioco era troppo divertente per rinunciare del tutto. C'era questa voglia di vedere cosa sarebbe successo dopo, la sfida di superare la timidezza e portare avanti "il gioco" al prossimo livello, e, sì, anche l'orgoglio di riuscire, dopo quasi 11 anni da  "impegnato" (fidanzamento e matrimonio) con Lettie, ad interessare una donna "sofisticata" come Jessica.


  C'era inoltre, a tenermi agganciato, un tipo di attrazione diverso da quello che avevo sperimentato in passato. A differenza del mio "schema" mentale usuale, non provavo particolare interesse per Jessica da un punto di vista relazionale (al di là delle nostre conversazioni "piccanti"), mentre era molto forte il desiderio sessuale, tanto da far si che, in quelle settimane, io fossi in ufficio in stato di eccitazione perenne (come facessi a lavorare non lo so, non chiedetemelo).



  I fumetti erano sempre uno dei miei interessi principali, insieme alla musica e alla narrativa; nel corso degli anni 90 i fumetti Marvel erano tornati prepotentemente sul mercato italiano, anche grazie al lavoro dei corregionali (peraltro incrociati a Bologna da adolescente ai tempi del club "Giovani Amici del Fumetto") Lupoi e Plazzi, e un altro corregionale stava avendo un certo successo con la sua "creatura" (conosciuta da tempo in quanto lettore della fanzine "Made in USA" e anche acquistata alle varie fiere all'epoca della pubblicazione indipendente) Rat-Man.  



  Nel romanzo "Dracula" di Bram Stoker, quando Jonathan Harker arriva finalmente al castello, il Conte gli apre il portone e lo accoglie con questa frase: "Entrate liberamente e di vostra spontanea volontà".  
  Questa semplice frase é in realtà molto importante nell'economia del romanzo e di ciò che nella vicenda viene rappresentato; si tratta di un richiamo alla responsabilità personale. La decisione di attraversare o meno quella soglia é di chi la prende, e quella persona dovrà accollarsi la responsabilità di ciò che ne deriverà.


  Mi piacerebbe poter scrivere che Jessica mi irretì sapientemente e mi portò a fare cose che diversamente non avrei mai fatto.


  Ma la realtà è che io presi la decisione di proseguire, volta dopo volta, e quindi fui il solo artefice di ciò che accadde.


  Lei non fece in realtà altro che aprire la porta.


  A forza di giocare iniziammo a trascorre qualche mezz'ora fuori dopo l'ufficio; poi diventarono orette. Poi una sera, mentre la riaccompagnavo al parcheggio ci baciammo.


  Ci confessammo che ci piacevamo davvero tanto e che ci sarebbe piaciuto andare oltre.


  Fu organizzata una cena di lavoro. Ci accordammo che sarei andato a prenderla io. 


  Anche se nessuno lo disse esplicitamente, sapevamo entrambi quale sarebbe stato il dessert...


----------



## oro.blu (20 Gennaio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> _Volevo saltare anche la 17, come la 13. Poi però la 13 non l'avevo  saltata e l'argomento della 17 può starci con il numero, quindi...
> 
> _***
> 
> ...



   tiramisu ???


----------



## marietto (20 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> tiramisu ???


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (20 Gennaio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



...be dai far ridere uno che scrive così bene è già una soddisfazione  

Sei un grande!


----------



## marietto (20 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...be dai far ridere uno che scrive così bene è già una soddisfazione
> 
> Sei un grande!


Nel senso di età...


----------



## Alessandra (20 Gennaio 2016)

Marietto,  non farci aspettare troppo per il 18


----------



## marietto (20 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Marietto,  non farci aspettare troppo per il 18


Forse più tardi, massimo domani


----------



## Divì (20 Gennaio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Forse più tardi, massimo domani


Attendo con il petto ansimante e madido di sudore .... 

P.S. Peccato che non sia un racconto di fantasia che stai scrivendo .... Tifo per Lettie e ti chiederei di cambiare il finale


----------



## oro.blu (20 Gennaio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Nel senso di età...


...ma credo siamo li....No nel senso di "molto bravo"


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> _Volevo saltare anche la 17, come la 13. Poi però la 13 non l'avevo  saltata e l'argomento della 17 può starci con il numero, quindi...
> 
> _***
> 
> ...


Attendo gli sviluppi ... si direi che le decisioni sulle azioni da intraprendere le decidiamo noi, soprattutto in certi frangenti.
p.s ma jessica non era "troppo" eccessiva ? O forse è stato proprio quel "troppo" ad attirarti tanto ?


----------



## marietto (20 Gennaio 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Attendo con il petto ansimante e madido di sudore ....
> 
> P.S. Peccato che non sia un racconto di fantasia che stai scrivendo .... Tifo per Lettie e ti chiederei di cambiare il finale


Se cambiassi il finale diventerebbe una cosa diversa...

Comunque, tiferei per Lettie anch'io...


----------



## marietto (20 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...ma credo siamo li....No nel senso di "molto bravo"


Troppo buona


----------



## marietto (20 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Attendo gli sviluppi ... si direi che le decisioni sulle azioni da intraprendere le decidiamo noi, soprattutto in certi frangenti.
> p.s ma jessica non era "troppo" eccessiva ? O forse è stato proprio quel "troppo" ad attirarti tanto ?


Potrebbe essere uno degli elementi. Certamente c'era qualcosa che funzionava a livello "chimico", anche se lei come personalità e tipo fisico era proprio tutt'altro, rispetto alle donne che di solito attiravano la mia attenzione fin dalla pubertà...


----------



## marietto (20 Gennaio 2016)

*Diciottesima parte*

Ovviamente, la sera della cena, quello che doveva succedere, succede...

  Ci appartiamo in auto, e, seppur scomodi, consumiamo...


  E' l'unica volta che accadrà in auto. Tutte gli altri incontri saranno organizzati in hotel nelle città vicine.


  Il rapporto è caratterizzato da pochissime chiacchiere e tanto sesso, e a dire la verità, a parte questa "magnetica" attrazione fisica reciproca, non c'è molto altro tra di noi.


  Nessuno dei due aveva intenzione di fare diventare la relazione ufficiale e duratura, era solo quello che era, io avevo la famiglia, lei era divorziata e aveva un "fidanzato" che c'era e non c'era a corrente alternata. 


  Adesso che il fattaccio è accaduto, non facciamo nemmeno finta di parlare di altro, parliamo solo di quello...


  Rispetto a tutte le mie altre relazioni, con Jessica era tutto un tripudio di lingerie, corsetti, calze velate e a rete, reggicalze, tacchi a spillo. Se si considera che, pur non disdegnando qualche variazione di tanto in tanto (che so, autoreggenti ad esempio) ero sempre stato un "tifoso" del nudo integrale, tra le lenzuola, la differenza era notevole.


  E quindi, appuntamenti a distanza dall'ufficio, ferie contemporanee cercando di non insospettire i colleghi. Complicati giri per trovarci qui o là, arrivandoci separatamente per non alimentare sospetti (che ovviamente, essendo in un posto pieno di donne, in realtà ormai da tempo alimentavano il gossip interno...). Insomma, una faticaccia...


  Ciò che più mi colpiva, e mi colpisce tuttora (anche con una certa amarezza) è che questo tradimento è l'unica relazione nella mia vita nella quale ho effettivamente fatto io il primo passo (nel confessare sentimenti, nel baciare, nel proporre sesso). Certo, anche con Lettie avevo fatto la telefonata d'invito, ma su rassicurazioni da parte del mio amico/suo collega, quindi era stato un po' come tirare un rigore...


  Inoltre, alla faccia di tutte le mie certezze e di tutta la solidità caratteriale che pensavo di avere, non c'era voluto né troppo tempo, né soverchio impegno da parte di lei.


  Certo avevo passato le settimane prima di iniziare la parte fisica della relazione chiedendomi ogni giorno che ca**o stavo facendo, ma nel momento stesso in cui ho iniziai a fare sesso con Jessica, cominciai a percepire le mie "due vite" come qualcosa di separato, riuscendo tranquillamente  a viverle come se  effettivamente fossero due cose diverse e come se la cosa fosse assolutamente normale. Praticamente in casa ero sposato, fuori casa avevo la morosa... Niente di strano, bastava non dire nulla alla signora... 


  Non so se avrei finito per tornare alla realtà da solo, non ne ebbi comunque il tempo...


  Lettie non era mai stata una tipa gelosa. D'altra parte, io non le avevo mai dato nemmeno un briciolo di ragione per esserlo. Solo fino ad un annetto prima ero ancora saldamente nella fase "luna di miele" e non mi giravo nemmeno a guardare le altre...


  Come tutti i fidanzati avevamo fatte le nostre ipotesi su cosa sarebbe successo in caso di tradimento... ed entrambi ci eravamo detti che il tradimento avrebbe significato la fine, senza possibilità d'appello...


  Comunque, lei era talmente tranquilla che quando capitava che andassi a prenderla al lavoro, o quando andavamo insieme a qualche riunione della materna, e qualche sua collega, o qualche mamma, le confidava qualche apprezzamento sul sottoscritto, lei veniva immediatamente a riferirmelo tutta orgogliosa...


  Tuttavia, dopo circa due mesi di "straordinari" tutte le sere, di assenze scarsamente giustificate, corsi di aggiornamento fuori città, etc., anche Lettie qualche sospetto cominciava ad averlo... E poi adesso la cercavo meno, molto meno...


  Una sera viene a "cercarmi" lei, non è una cosa che accade spessissimo e di solito la reazione è entusiastica; ma stavolta, per la prima volta da quando ci conosciamo, "non funziono"...


  Ora, sotto tanti aspetti io sono in grado di nascondere la verità, quando necessario, come chiunque altro. Posso inventare scuse, dire che vado in un posto anziché in un altro, omettere qualsiasi cosa a piacimento. Tuttavia, mi è praticamente impossibile mentire ad una domanda diretta che preveda una risposta tipo "si" o "no". Ad esempio, se mi fate vedere qualcosa di verde e mi chiedete che colore é, riesco tranquillamente a rispondere "é rosso" anche se non é vero. Ma se mi chiedete "ma secondo te questo é rosso?" mi sento obbligato a rispondervi "no".


  Insieme alla timidezza è il motivo per il quale ho scelto una carriera tecnica anziché una commerciale...


  Il giorno dopo la mia "cilecca", Lettie venne da me, non portò prove o deduzioni, né rilevò questa o quella incongruità... 


  Semplicemente mi chiese: "C'é un'altra donna?"


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ovviamente, la sera della cena, quello che doveva succedere, succede...
> 
> Ci appartiamo in auto, e, seppur scomodi, consumiamo...
> 
> ...


Eh si


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2016)

Io sono una Lettie e non mi capacito che pure tu sia caduto con una Jessica.


----------



## marietto (21 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono una Lettie e non mi capacito che pure tu sia caduto con una Jessica.


Francamente, anche dopo tanti anni, non mi capacito neanche io...


----------



## Divì (21 Gennaio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ovviamente, la sera della cena, quello che doveva succedere, succede...
> 
> Ci appartiamo in auto, e, seppur scomodi, consumiamo...
> 
> ...



:triste::triste: :triste:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Francamente, anche dopo tanti anni, non mi capacito neanche io...


 meno male!


----------



## Alessandra (21 Gennaio 2016)

In effetti e' difficile mentire quando la domanda ti spiazza e c'e' da dire un "si" o un "no".
E' a bruciapelo. Non c'e' tempo ne' per indugiare ne' per espressioni del viso diverse dalla naturalezza....


----------



## oro.blu (21 Gennaio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ovviamente, la sera della cena, quello che doveva succedere, succede...
> 
> Ci appartiamo in auto, e, seppur scomodi, consumiamo...
> 
> ...



Lettie se ne accorta da sola dopo pochi mesi....io me ne sono accorta solo dopo che Lei ha chiamato...3 anni dopo....Penso sempre di più di essere na fessa  

Scusa Marietto....Come sempre meraviglioso


----------



## oro.blu (21 Gennaio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Troppo buona



No è la verità


----------



## disincantata (21 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> No è la verità



Tranquilla non mi batte nessuno.


----------



## oro.blu (21 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tranquilla non mi batte nessuno.


Nel dire che Marietto é un grande???


----------



## disincantata (21 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Nel dire che Marietto é un grande???



Quello e' scontato. Nel dire che 'abbiamo dormito sonni tranquilli anche di fronte ad una defaillance.


----------



## oro.blu (21 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quello e' scontato. Nel dire che 'abbiamo dormito sonni tranquilli anche di fronte ad una defaillance.


A sicuro come una bimba tra le braccia di morfeo....


----------



## marietto (22 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> In effetti e' difficile mentire quando la domanda ti spiazza e c'e' da dire un "si" o un "no".
> E' a bruciapelo. Non c'e' tempo ne' per indugiare ne' per espressioni del viso diverse dalla naturalezza....


Si, per me è una cosa impossibile, non riesco a non dire la verità, in questi casi...


----------



## marietto (22 Gennaio 2016)

@oro.blu e @disincantata :

Non buttatevi troppo giù... Tenete presente che il traditore, nel caso specifico di cui si parla, era abbastanza "scarso" a quel gioco, quindi facile da sgamare


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> @oro.blu e @disincantata :
> 
> Non buttatevi troppo giù... Tenete presente che il traditore, nel caso specifico di cui si parla, era abbastanza "scarso" a quel gioco, quindi facile da sgamare


In effetti


----------



## marietto (22 Gennaio 2016)

*Diciannovesima parte*

A quella domanda, posta in quel modo, non posso che rispondere con la verità: 
  "Si..."


  L'espressione di Lettie nel momento in cui pronuncio quella parola resterà per sempre tra i miei ricordi più terribili. Sapeva che la risposta sarebbe stata quella, ma non era davvero pronta a sentirla.


  I miei "mondi parallelli" si rivelano per quello che sono, una stronzata autoindulgente, si uniscono di botto e la realtà diventa una ed orribile all'improvviso, mentre arriva la consapevolezza che ho gettato nel cesso tutto quello che volevo, a cui tenevo e che avevo costruito in tutti quegli anni.


  Lettie mi chiede chi è lei e da quanto tempo va avanti, mentre piange silenziosamente, cercando di non farsi vedere in faccia dai bimbi, poi mi chiede che cosa intendo fare; li per li non so cosa rispondere, anche perché mi gira la testa dalla velocità con la quale il la mia vita e il mio futuro sono cambiati... Quindi dico che non lo so. Poi lei si veste ed esce.


  Resto li, con lo stomaco annodato, a rassicurare i bimbi che la mamma non ha niente, doveva solo uscire, e che va tutto bene, mentre so benissimo che va tutt'altro che bene. Gioco con loro mentre la testa rincorre mille pensieri e paure, e quando arriva l'ora li metto a letto.


  Mi butterà fuori e chiederà il divorzio, penso, e chi può darle torto? Spero solo che non faccia niente di stupido adesso, là fuori ...


  Lettie rientra in casa. Non mi dice, né mi dirà mai, dov'é stata (da alcuni particolari credo che andò da sua madre, che comunque si é sempre comportata come se non sapesse nulla).


  Si è ricomposta, adesso, mi dice: "Io devo pensare a cosa voglio fare e anche tu devi fare lo stesso", "da qui in avanti parliamo solo per questioni di casa o di bimbi, poi, fra qualche giorno, parleremo di questa storia... Adesso non voglio sentire più niente".

  Il giorno dopo non andai al lavoro, non ricordo se era un giorno di festa, una feria programmata o se mi diedi malato. Ricordo solo che non risposi a messaggi da parte di Jessica e passai tutto il giorno a pensare. Mi confidai con mia mamma, che aveva capito che qualcosa non andava, e mi presi il resto della ramanzina anche da lei.


  Al primo giorno di lavoro comunicai a Jessica che la situazione era cambiata e che la storia era conclusa. Lei si disse d'accordo senza particolari reazioni. Da una parte ne ero contento, avevo temuto scenate o altre storie, dall'altra fui ancora più incazzato con me stesso per aver rovinato tutto per qualcosa che non contava nulla nemmeno per l'altra persona coinvolta.


  Quando dissi a Lettie che avevo chiuso con l'altra lei si limitò a dire "Ok, bene..." e mi lasciò nel mio brodo ancora per qualche giorno. Sei giorni dopo la scoperta, dopo aver messo i bimbi a letto, Lettie mi disse che era pronta a parlare. Mi disse che l'avevo delusa tantissimo, ma mi amava ancora e credeva ancora al progetto della nostra famiglia e che quindi aveva intenzione di offrirmi un'altra possibilità, se io la volevo. Ovviamente avremmo dovuto lavorare sul nostro rapporto e sul superamento della faccenda. Io, che ero entrato nella stanza con lo spirito con cui il condannato si siede sulla Old Sparky (eh... il Miglio verde!) fui ben felice di accettare e di iniziare il lavoro della riconciliazione, cercando dl fare del mio meglio fin da subito per dimostrarle di meritare il tutto.


  Una cosa che rimase in sospeso per qualche settimana fu la questione di non lavorare più con Jessica. Lettie avrebbe voluto una separazione netta, ma sapeva bene quanto tempo ci avevo messo per tornare a lavorare vicino a casa, quindi ondeggiava tra il "vediamo cosa succede" e il "chiedi il trasferimento". Nel frattempo ogni tanto veniva a farmi visita in ufficio, lei e Jessica scambiavano un freddo "buongiorno" guardandosi come due pistoleri prima di un duello, mentre la tensione si tagliava con il coltello e io sudavo freddo...


  Quando arrivò l'anniversario di matrimonio, Lettie mi mandò (lei a me... non era mai successo e non me l'aspettavo) un mazzo di rose in ufficio. Quel giorno il mio collega era assente, quindi eravamo solo io e Jessica. Quando entrò il fiorista Jessica fece un gran sorriso, fra il fidanzato/non fidanzato e qualche cliente che era rimasto colpito, ogni tanto capitava che lei ricevesse omaggi floreali, quindi pensava fossero fiori per lei; quando scoprì che erano per me da parte di Lettie per l'anniversario l'umore si fece pessimo di colpo e peggiorò man mano che le colleghe dell'unità operativa si affacciavano per commentare su quanto era stata carina Lettie e che bella idea aveva avuto. Arrivata sera, Jessica uscì dall'ufficio senza nemmeno salutare.


  Lettie non lo disse mai esplicitamente, ma credo che in quel modo volesse esprimere a me la sua volontà di perdonare e continuare, ma anche prendersi una piccola e incruenta "rivincita" su Jessica.


  Pochissimo tempo dopo, la direzione ci sollevò da ogni dubbio e tentennamento. Jessica, ritenuta pronta nel nuovo ruolo, fu trasferita in un paese di un'altra provincia.


  Mentre io e Lettie iniziavamo il percorso per la ricostruzione della fiducia e del nostro rapporto (un percorso che avrebbe attraversato alti e bassi e sarebbe durato anni), i miei amici cedevano l'attività della fumetteria, quindi stavo per diventare di nuovo un semplice cliente. In questa epoca continuavo a seguire le mie solite serie, ma mi avvicinavo più raramente a cose nuove (come la notevole "Preacher") mentre tendevo nostalgicamente ad interessarmi delle nuove edizioni dei classici del passato. 


  Nel frattempo la maestra d'asilo aveva attirato la nostra attenzione sul notevole (e davvero incredibile per la sua età) talento artistico del nostro bimbo più grande, che iniziava anche ad interessarsi ai fumetti della Disney, in particolare Paperino (a quanto pare l'amore per le Nuvole Parlanti era destinato a continuare, in famiglia...)


----------



## ivanl (22 Gennaio 2016)

hai avuto gran culo, caro mio.


----------



## marietto (22 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> hai avuto gran culo, caro mio.


E credi che non lo sappia?


----------



## ivanl (22 Gennaio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> E credi che non lo sappia?


lo spero bene!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> hai avuto gran culo, caro mio.


Verissimo ma anche lui si è posto nel modo giusto
Bravi entrambi secondo me
L'altra una delusione........


----------



## disincantata (22 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Verissimo ma anche lui si è posto nel modo giusto
> Bravi entrambi secondo me
> L'altra una delusione........



Bisognerebbe sapere cosa e' successo in quegli anni di alti e bassi e se lei ha smesso di pensarci. 

E dubito abbia completamente cancellato il tradimento, lei.


----------



## ivanl (22 Gennaio 2016)

Perchè delusione? Era amante e si è tolta da mezzo al momento giusto...sarebbe stato meglio se avesse fatt la pazza per tenerlo?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> Perchè delusione? Era amante e si è tolta da mezzo al momento giusto...sarebbe stato meglio se avesse fatt la pazza per tenerlo?


Ha fatto bene a togliersi di mezzo ma avrei avuto anche io la sensazione che ha avuto lui e sarebbe stata una delusione
Puoi anche toglierti di mezzo in un modo diverso
Ma capisco che sono io che in questi giorni sono un tantino incattivita verso certi atteggiamenti


----------



## oro.blu (22 Gennaio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> A quella domanda, posta in quel modo, non posso che rispondere con la verità:
> "Si..."
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alessandra (22 Gennaio 2016)

Con certe persone vai sul "sicuro".
Non ti faranno mai scenate e hanno bene in testa il loro ruolo. 
A Jessica sara' dispiaciuto,  ma era una amante "professional", non una sprovveduta...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Gennaio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> A quella domanda, posta in quel modo, non posso che rispondere con la verità:
> "Si..."
> 
> 
> ...


Sai che è più o meno la cosa che mi ha detto chi mi ha tradito. 
Due realtà parallele che dovrebbero restare separate per sempre che si scontrano e lo sgomento  e la certezza di aver perso.
io non sono stata indulgente è comprensiva come la tua Lettie ( gran donna !!!), però ero piuttosto giovane, probabilmente  meno innamorata e soprattutto non c'erano bimbi.


----------



## disincantata (22 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sai che è più o meno la cosa che mi ha detto chi mi ha tradito.
> Due realtà parallele che dovrebbero restare separate per sempre che si scontrano e lo sgomento  e la certezza di aver perso.
> io non sono stata indulgente è comprensiva come la tua Lettie ( gran donna !!!), però ero piuttosto giovane, probabilmente  meno innamorata e soprattutto non c'erano bimbi.



Certo, giovane e senza figli non avrebbe avuto senso essere indulgente.

Spero lo capisca una delle mie figlie.  

Quando si hanno figli e li erano due e piccoli.......non e' facile buttare tuo  marito fuori di casa e soprattutto mandare avanti poi la famiglia praticamente da sola. 

Ritengo pero' che poi il rapporto cambi, non parlerei piu' di vero amore.  NON piu'. 

Sempre il solito vaso incollato. Tende a perdere. Per me ovvio, ma vedo che prima o poi anche chi ha perdonato........


----------



## marietto (22 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sai che è più o meno la cosa che mi ha detto chi mi ha tradito.
> Due realtà parallele che dovrebbero restare separate per sempre che si scontrano e lo sgomento  e la certezza di aver perso.
> io non sono stata indulgente è comprensiva come la tua Lettie ( gran donna !!!), però ero piuttosto giovane, probabilmente  meno innamorata e soprattutto non c'erano bimbi.


Sinceramente, io credevo che mi avrebbe cacciato di casa... Del resto quando ne avevamo parlato (anche da morosi) a livello ipotetico, entrambi eravamo molto rigidi in merito.
Quando era successo a me (da moroso con Gwen) io avevo chiuso la relazione, ma in effetti eravamo solo morosi e bimbi non ce n'erano.
La cosa che ho sempre ammirato tantissimo è stata la maturità e la forza d'animo, da parte di lei, di "darsi del tempo" prima di dire o fare cose dalle quali sarebbe stato complicato tornare indietro.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Certo, giovane e senza figli non avrebbe avuto senso essere indulgente.
> 
> Spero lo capisca una delle mie figlie.
> 
> ...


si indubbiamente la giovinezza e l'assenza di figli mi ha spinto a non concedere una seconda chance che ad un certo punto mi ha chiesto.
non posso sapere ovviamente cosa sarebbe successo con anni di matrimonio insieme e dei figli, certamente qualsiasi decisione presa  sarebbe stata più sofferta.
io, Disi, ti leggo comunque serena quindi o hai raggiunto un equilibrio con tuo marito più che buono o camuffi molto bene


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Gennaio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Sinceramente, io credevo che mi avrebbe cacciato di casa... Del resto quando ne avevamo parlato (anche da morosi) a livello ipotetico, entrambi eravamo molto rigidi in merito.
> Quando era successo a me (da moroso con Gwen) io avevo chiuso la relazione, ma in effetti eravamo solo morosi e bimbi non ce n'erano.
> La cosa che ho sempre ammirato tantissimo è stata la maturità e la forza d'animo, da parte di lei, di "darsi del tempo" prima di dire o fare cose dalle quali sarebbe stato complicato tornare indietro.


Credo che L'impulsività della giovinezza associata a mancanza di responsabilità importanti renda tutto più drastico.
Presumo che anche l'orgoglio giochi un ruolo. 
Lettie sapeva di amarti a prescindere secondo me ed ha avuto il coraggio di affrontare la delusione e di ripartire insieme.... Ora però attendo con ansia la ventesima parte


----------



## disincantata (22 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> si indubbiamente la giovinezza e l'assenza di figli mi ha spinto a non concedere una seconda chance che ad un certo punto mi ha chiesto.
> non posso sapere ovviamente cosa sarebbe successo con anni di matrimonio insieme e dei figli, certamente qualsiasi decisione presa  sarebbe stata più sofferta.
> io, Disi, ti leggo comunque serena quindi o hai raggiunto un equilibrio con tuo marito più che buono o camuffi molto bene



Camuffare mai, vado a periodi, non ci devo proprio pensare, se ci riuscissi sempre starei  benissimo, invece come dicevo,  inevitabilmente sembra che il mondo intero parli di tradimenti quando ti e' toccato.

Come fai a non ripensarci quando vedi in tv film o programmi che ne parlano. Poi pure ostinarmi  a restare qui, per quanto piacevole, mica fa bene ......in quel senso. 

Leggi 'queste storie' e rivedi la tua.

Pero'  noi  abbiamo un eta'  avanzata per ricominciare, mi piace meno, molto meno, non lo capisca mia figlia che non e' proprio il caso di partire con il piede sbagliato. Fare le crocerossine non paga mai.


----------



## Spot (22 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ha fatto bene a togliersi di mezzo ma avrei avuto anche io la sensazione che ha avuto lui e sarebbe stata una delusione
> Puoi anche toglierti di mezzo in un modo diverso
> Ma capisco che sono io che in questi giorni sono un tantino incattivita verso certi atteggiamenti


Beh..  astraendo dal racconto, ma davvero molto astraendo, è una sensazione un po' egocentrica. 
Sarà che io nelle rotture preferisco la dignità del silenzio, spesso, piuttosto che fiumane di parole belle e magari pure sentite, ma vuote nei fatti.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Beh..  astraendo dal racconto, ma davvero molto astraendo, è una sensazione un po' egocentrica.
> Sarà che io nelle rotture preferisco la dignità del silenzio, spesso, piuttosto che fiumane di parole belle e magari pure sentite, ma vuote nei fatti.


Perché vuote nei fatti?
Tendenzialmente se tengo a una persona non la cancello in un attimo, ma probabilmente sono io che vivo i rapporti in maniera più intensa di altri.
Ne ho la dimostrazione in questi giorni e fa male.


----------



## Spot (23 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perché vuote nei fatti?
> Tendenzialmente se tengo a una persona non la cancello in un attimo, ma probabilmente sono io che vivo i rapporti in maniera più intensa di altri.
> Ne ho la dimostrazione in questi giorni e fa male.


Mi dispiace molto di quello che hai scritto nell'ultima frase e ti abbraccio.

Mi spiego: non era un riferimento diretto a te, semplicemente mi è venuto naturale adattare le tue parole a me.
Io sono silenziosa e ruvida, e ovviamente conoscendo bene i miei silenzi non li associo a mancanza di intensità emotiva, anzi li associo a una forma di dignità e rispetto verso qualcosa di intimo. Al contrario capisco poco la dolcezza e l'esternazione, sopratutto se non corrisponde ad un livello di cura e attenzione dell'altro molto molto alta (come accade spesso nelle fasi di rottura, ma anche di avvicinamento ad esempio). 
Vedi, nel racconto di marietto era chiaro che lei dovesse andarsene senza appello, e senza possibilità di avere un qualche spazio nella vita del suo ex amante. Quindi ci vedo realismo nel suo atteggiamento, piuttosto che mancanza di affezione. Sempre per una sorta di gioco di specchi che ha poco a che fare col caso in sé.
Non so se sono riuscita a spiegartelo bene, e soprattutto scusa per il post lungo. Parlando di due cose probabilmente diverse è difficile farsi capire e l'ora (oltre al giorno della settimana) non aiutano.


----------



## marietto (23 Gennaio 2016)

Credo che Alessandra abbia centrato la questione. Lei aveva ben chiaro il suo ruolo e la natura della relazione e si comportò di conseguenza, anche correttamente, se vogliamo dirla tutta.

 Quello che volevo esprimere era che questo suo comportamento in qualche modo amplificava la mia delusione non tanto verso di lei, ma verso me stesso e il mio comportamento.

Capisco anche la posizione di Farfalla, ma in effetti questo era un rapporto basato sul sesso, che, per espressa volontà reciproca, non doveva inficiare il resto, ed aveva avuto una durata piuttosto breve, quindi non aveva avuto modo di generare molto di più... Probabilmente era molto più forte per lei la consapevolezza del proprio ruolo che non la delusione per la fine precoce della faccenda.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perché vuote nei fatti?
> Tendenzialmente se tengo a una persona non la cancello in un attimo, ma probabilmente sono io che vivo i rapporti in maniera più intensa di altri.
> Ne ho la dimostrazione in questi giorni e fa male.


Mi dispiace. 
Muore lentamente chi evita una passione .... Ti rispecchia bene la poesia " Ode  alla vita" 
che peraltro amo intensamente


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Credo che Alessandra abbia centrato la questione. Lei aveva ben chiaro il suo ruolo e la natura della relazione e si comportò di conseguenza, anche correttamente, se vogliamo dirla tutta.
> 
> Quello che volevo esprimere era che questo suo comportamento in qualche modo amplificava la mia delusione non tanto verso di lei, ma verso me stesso e il mio comportamento.
> 
> Capisco anche la posizione di Farfalla, ma in effetti questo era un rapporto basato sul sesso, che, per espressa volontà reciproca, non doveva inficiare il resto, ed aveva avuto una durata piuttosto breve, quindi non aveva avuto modo di generare molto di più... Probabilmente era molto più forte per lei la consapevolezza del proprio ruolo che non la delusione per la fine precoce della faccenda.


penso anche io che avesse stabilito che il suo ruolo comportava di allontanarsi silenziosamente nel caso la situazione fosse venuta alla luce.
Probabilmente la sua reazione taciturna ed ombrosa alle rose di tua moglie dimostra che non era del tutto superficiale e vanesia.


----------



## ologramma (23 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perché vuote nei fatti?
> Tendenzialmente se tengo a una persona non la cancello in un attimo, ma probabilmente sono io che vivo i rapporti in maniera più intensa di altri.
> Ne ho la dimostrazione in questi giorni e fa male.


ti comprendo e ti ammiro:up:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2016)

credo che allontanarsi capendo quale sia il proprio ruolo non comporti il non esternare il semplice dispiacere per la fine di una storia. Marietto aveva già capito l'errore commesso io al suo posto avrei anche capito che oltre all'errore avevo anche scelto la persoma sbagliata con cui commetterlo.
Ripeto che probabilmente proiettò me in questa parte di storia. 
Non mi riferisco alla mia relazione storica


----------



## ologramma (23 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> credo che allontanarsi capendo quale sia il proprio ruolo non comporti il non esternare il semplice dispiacere per la fine di una storia. Marietto aveva già capito l'errore commesso io al suo posto avrei anche capito che oltre all'errore avevo anche scelto la persoma sbagliata con cui commetterlo.
> Ripeto che probabilmente proiettò me in questa parte di storia.
> Non mi riferisco alla mia relazione storica


leggo ma non capisco , che doveva fare la signora coinvolta ? 
Dare in escandescenza , arrabbiarsi  mi sembra che marietto ha detto che era una storia di sesso e è durata pochi mesi quindi una volta scoperti si è defilata da gran signora (penso io), lui l'errore lo ha capito una volta scoperto , come tutti del resto, è facile pensare dopo che si era in torto perchè tradire è sempre un torto verso l'altro/a detto da me che sono incappato nel fattaccio e non avere sensi di colpa perchè l'ho voluto e mi è anche piaciuto se no non lo avrei fatto , l'unica mia cosa favorevole  è di non essere stato scoperto


----------



## Spot (23 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> credo che allontanarsi capendo quale sia il proprio ruolo non comporti il non esternare il semplice dispiacere per la fine di una storia. Marietto aveva già capito l'errore commesso io al suo posto avrei anche capito che oltre all'errore avevo anche scelto la persoma sbagliata con cui commetterlo.
> Ripeto che probabilmente proiettò me in questa parte di storia.
> Non mi riferisco alla mia relazione storica


Ma che è successo?


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2016)

.





farfalla ha detto:


> credo che allontanarsi capendo quale sia il proprio ruolo non comporti il non esternare il semplice dispiacere per la fine di una storia. Marietto aveva già capito l'errore commesso io al suo posto avrei anche capito che oltre all'errore avevo anche scelto la persoma sbagliata con cui commetterlo.
> Ripeto che probabilmente proiettò me in questa parte di storia.
> Non mi riferisco alla mia relazione storica


Ho capito il tuo punto di vista e lo avallo però può essere che Marietto  si è lasciato andare con Jessica proprio perché inconsciamente aveva compreso che non sarebbero stati così importanti ( per semplificare uso questo termine ) l'uno per l'altra.
metaforicamente parlando si è buttato in un pozzo poco profondo, se Lettie non avesse intuito, ci sta che sarebbe comunque durata poco tempo la relazione e nessuno dei due ne avrebbe sofferto particolarmente 
secondo me Lettie ha solo accelerato i tempi.


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2016)

È il genere di relazione alla quale mi riferivo suscitando perplessità. Marietto specifica bene che fra loro altre affinità non c'erano ergo Jessica coerentemente non poteva che accettare con serenità la fine dei giochi.


----------



## marietto (23 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> .
> Ho capito il tuo punto di vista e lo avallo però può essere che Marietto  si è lasciato andare con Jessica proprio perché inconsciamente aveva compreso che non sarebbero stati così importanti ( per semplificare uso questo termine ) l'uno per l'altra.
> metaforicamente parlando si è buttato in un pozzo poco profondo, se Lettie non avesse intuito, ci sta che sarebbe comunque durata poco tempo la relazione e nessuno dei due ne avrebbe sofferto particolarmente
> secondo me Lettie ha solo accelerato i tempi.


Si, io credo anche che valesse per entrambi. Eravamo vicendevolmente lontani dal tipo di persona che di solito trovavamo attraente sotto quasi tutti gli aspetti, ma c'era questa forte attrazione sessuale. 
Io credo che, inconsciamente. ci sia sembrato "sicuro" abbandonarsi a quella proprio perchè non ci ritenevamo "pericolosi" per le rispettive vite sentimentali sotto altri aspetti.
Non so se sono riuscito a spiegarmi bene...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Si, io credo anche che valesse per entrambi. Eravamo vicendevolmente lontani dal tipo di persona che di solito trovavamo attraente sotto quasi tutti gli aspetti, ma c'era questa forte attrazione sessuale.
> Io credo che, inconsciamente. ci sia sembrato "sicuro" abbandonarsi a quella proprio perchè non ci ritenevamo "pericolosi" per le rispettive vite sentimentali sotto altri aspetti.
> Non so se sono riuscito a spiegarmi bene...


Io lo capisco benissimo. Per me é stato esattamente così. 
Quello che cerco di dire è che comunque un silenzio così mi avrebbe fatto capire di aver buttato via il mio tempo e me


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Si, io credo anche che valesse per entrambi. Eravamo vicendevolmente lontani dal tipo di persona che di solito trovavamo attraente sotto quasi tutti gli aspetti, ma c'era questa forte attrazione sessuale.
> Io credo che, inconsciamente. ci sia sembrato "sicuro" abbandonarsi a quella proprio perchè non ci ritenevamo "pericolosi" per le rispettive vite sentimentali sotto altri aspetti.
> Non so se sono riuscito a spiegarmi bene...


sei riuscito a spiegarti benissimo già dal racconto, secondo me


----------



## marietto (23 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io lo capisco benissimo. Per me é stato esattamente così.
> Quello che cerco di dire è che comunque un silenzio così mi avrebbe fatto capire di aver buttato via il mio tempo e me


Ed è stata esattamente la mia sensazione, ma la "delusione" era rivolta a me stesso, non a lei...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ed è stata esattamente la mia sensazione, ma la "delusione" era rivolta a me stesso, non a lei...


Anche io sarei stata delusa da me e d mio errore di valutazione, é una sensazione che cerco di evitare da sempre perché appunto mi fa stare da cani
Mi sa che diciamo la stessa cosa.


----------



## oro.blu (23 Gennaio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Sinceramente, io credevo che mi avrebbe cacciato di casa... Del resto quando ne avevamo parlato (anche da morosi) a livello ipotetico, entrambi eravamo molto rigidi in merito.
> Quando era successo a me (da moroso con Gwen) io avevo chiuso la relazione, ma in effetti eravamo solo morosi e bimbi non ce n'erano.
> La cosa che ho sempre ammirato tantissimo è stata la maturità e la forza d'animo, da parte di lei, di "darsi del tempo" prima di dire o fare cose dalle quali sarebbe stato complicato tornare indietro.


Lettie sicuramente una gran donna non c'è dubbio e tutte le donne che hanno "perdonato" con coscienza e riflettendo su quanto stavano facendo.
C'è chi come me da di matto, rimane perché deve rimanere e non sa dove andare. e si ritrova anni dopo che non sa più chi è e cosa fa... ma questa è un altra storia...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2016)

Con bimbi piccoli credo che sia quella di Lettie la reazione più comune e giusta.
E ora Lettie ne parla mai?


----------



## marietto (23 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con bimbi piccoli credo che sia quella di Lettie la reazione più comune e giusta.
> E ora Lettie ne parla mai?


Non anticipiamo troppo delle ultime puntate 

Comunque, no, sono anni che non salta più fuori l'argomento... 
E' anche vero che negli ultimissimi tempi abbiamo avuto ben altre faccende...


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche io sarei stata delusa da me e d mio errore di valutazione, é una sensazione che cerco di evitare da sempre perché appunto mi fa stare da cani
> Mi sa che diciamo la stessa cosa.


secondo me invece lui l'aveva valutata giustamente e proprio per questo è deluso per aver ceduto


----------



## spleen (27 Gennaio 2016)

Non avevo mai letto questo 3d finora, ho pochissimo tempo e mi era sfuggito. Oggi ho letto tutto.
Marietto, sei un grande, mi ritrovo in tantissime delle cose che hai scritto, anche perchè siamo quasi coetanei credo.
:up:


----------



## marietto (28 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me invece lui l'aveva valutata giustamente e proprio per questo è deluso per aver ceduto


Direi che hai fatto centro...

Anche se un pò di quel che dice Farfalla c'era, nel senso che pur essendo atteso e anche logico un certo modo di reagire, un po', egoisticamente, crediamo sempre di contare un po' di più per alcune persone...


----------



## marietto (28 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non avevo mai letto questo 3d finora, ho pochissimo tempo e mi era sfuggito. Oggi ho letto tutto.
> Marietto, sei un grande, mi ritrovo in tantissime delle cose che hai scritto, anche perchè siamo quasi coetanei credo.
> :up:


Grazie, Spleen, troppo gentile.

A giudicare dall'avatar, che peraltro ha un pizzetto, in quella foto, abbastanza simile a quello che sfoggio attualmente, direi che probabilmente siamo abbastanza vicini d'età


----------



## marietto (28 Gennaio 2016)

*Ventesima parte*

_In questa puntata, solo "reminiscenze" e niente "nuvole parlanti"... Lo spettacolo disegnato dovrebbe tornare, con gli interessi, nella prossima puntata..._



I primi giorni dopo la decisione di "riconciliarsi" sono un pò strani, a dire il vero. 


  Ci parliamo pochissimo, perché per entrambi, l'argomento "tradimento" é un tabù; nessuno osa toccarlo, ma nessuno vuole "ignorare l'elefante".


  La prima cosa a riprendere, dopo alcuni giorni, è l'intimità. Lettie sembra più decisa e spregiudicata di quanto non fosse tra le lenzuola. E' una cosa che durerà per alcuni mesi, ed è come se volesse scacciare il fantasma di Jessica.


  Poi cominciamo a parlare di quello che é successo. All'inizio mi chiede un sacco di dettagli, poi mi ferma perché non li vuole sapere, ma dopo qualche giorno torna a chiedere. Io, nel dubbio di fare o meno la cosa giusta, decido di rispondere a tutte le domande e di farlo sempre dicendo la verità. A volte, dopo alcuni passaggi, si rabbuia e non mi parla per giorni. Una volta mi capita anche di beccare un ceffone, e lo archivio come "meritato"...


  Un altro grosso problema è il recupero della fiducia.


  Nè io nè Lettie siamo mai stati grandi fans delle uscite serali senza consorte, specialmente dopo l'arrivo dei bimbi. Certo qualche serata fuori la facevamo con i rispettivi amici/amiche, ma molto raramente e sempre con attività estremamente tranquille (cena, birreria).   Dopo i bimbi, una certa differenza tra me e lei esisteva a livello di cene tra colleghi, per natura delle attività e delle aziende (e tenendo conto dei periodi di maternità e di mancanza di lavoro) le mie avvenivano con frequenza di parecchio maggiore.


  Nessuno dei due ha mai messo becco nei rispettivi impegni, ma ora per Lettie è diventato un problema grave. Nel primo anno le uscite con amici si riducono ad un paio, e devo rinunciare a ogni cena di lavoro, considerando che questo tipo di cene aveva avuto un ruolo nella vicenda extraconiugale. Su questo mi rassegno, e ogni volta che lei esprime disagio per una mia eventuale partecipazione, rinuncio,anche se faccio il possibile per fare in modo di non farlo mai pesare. Cerco di essere assolutamente trasparente sui rapporti con le colleghe e, lentamente, la tensione si allenta.   



  Adesso non mi chiede più dettagli o particolari, quella fase è superata, parliamo ancora spesso del tradimento,ne analizziamo i vari aspetti, prinicipalmente. L'emotività dei primi tempi non c'é più, anche se il fatto in sé porta ancora molta amarezza.


  Intanto, Jessica si é fidanzata ufficialmente (non con il tipo che frequentava durante la nostra storia), dopo circa tre mesi da quando se n'è andata, nei primi mesi dell'anno successivo è sposata, incinta e vive a diversi chilometri di distanza, uscendo per sempre da questa storia.  



  Nei primi tempi Lettie mi offre anche giustificazioni e si assume responsabilità. Il gestire due bimbi e il lavoro, seppur part time, si era rivelato complicato, mi dice lei, e ciò l'ha portata a trascurarmi un po' e a darmi per scontato... Inizialmente, questa cosa mi piace , mi consente di sentirmi un pò meno in colpa, e mi fa comodo, ma poi, dopo qualche tempo, mi rendo conto che questa tesi così com'è è un po' troppo indulgente nei miei confronti , mentre sposta tutta la pressione su di lei. 


  Intanto, entrambi eravamo colpevoli di esserci trascurati a vicenda, ma solo io avevo combinato guai; inoltre, non c'era una decisione conscia di mettere l'altro in secondo piano, ma si stava semplicemente attraversando una fase difficile della nostra vita insieme e si cercava di ritrovare un equilibrio adeguato. In altre parole: la sua colpa, se c'era, era di non avere il libretto di istruzioni per superare rapidamente questa fase.


  C'era anche qualcos'altro che mi disturbava di quella teoria: vero che in un primo tempo mi faceva sentire meno in colpa, ma a ben guardare mi dava l'impressione di sposare l'idea che in mancanza di una performance sempre al massimo fosse accettabile andare a cercare altrove... Aveva un che di ricattatorio, insomma, a mio parere. 


  Già dopo tre o quattro anni, il grosso sembra superato, ci parliamo molto, lo abbiamo sempre fatto e adesso lo facciamo anche di più, e non capita più di lasciare in sospeso questioni che ci danno fastidio, cerchiamo di tirare fuori tutto.


  Della vicenda non si parla più, non spesso almeno, ma capita (oppure la vedo immagonirsi un po')
quando qualche film o spettacolo televisivo riporta vicende di infedeltà. 


  Sono ancora un po' sorvegliato speciale, ma pian piano le uscite con gli amici (che restano comunque abbastanza rare) vengono ripristinate e anche la presenza alle cene riprende. 


  Mentre passano gli anni le cose, nell'organizzazione quotidiana, ritornano lentamente alla situazione precedente.


  Un giorno, ad un evento sociale, Lettie sta chiacchierando con un'amica comune, quando una mia collega molto carina, vestita in modo sexy e appariscente, si avvicina a noi, mi saluta e mi abbraccia calorosamente, forse anche un filo troppo calorosamente, e si ferma a chiacchierare un po'. Con la coda dell'occhio vedo la nostra amica comune guardare me e la collega sgranando gli occhi, e poi dire qualcosa a Lettie. 


  Quando saluto la collega, sto già pensando alla scenata che mi aspetta non appena saremo soli, io e Lettie. Invece lei è serena e tranquilla, mi prende bonariamente in giro sulla collega (della quale comunque le avevo già parlato), con quella sottotraccia di orgoglio che aveva sempre,pre- tradimento, quando qualcuna le faceva apprezzamenti su di me, e non ci fa neanche una piega. La guardo negli occhi e non vedo traccia di retropensieri; più tardi, quando le chiedo cosa le abbia detto la nostra amica, lei me lo riferisce: "Ma chi è quella sventolona? Ma non sei preoccupata?" -  "No" le ha risposto Lettie, ed è quasi rimasta sorpresa, rendendosi conto che era proprio così.


  Fu quella volta, a quasi sette anni dal giorno del "disastro", che cominciai a pensare che magari ce l'avevamo fatta davvero.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> _In questa puntata, solo "reminiscenze" e niente "nuvole parlanti"... Lo spettacolo disegnato dovrebbe tornare, con gli interessi, nella prossima puntata..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


7 anni di ricostruzione, è un tempo che comprendo benissimo.


----------



## oro.blu (28 Gennaio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> _In questa puntata, solo "reminiscenze" e niente "nuvole parlanti"... Lo spettacolo disegnato dovrebbe tornare, con gli interessi, nella prossima puntata..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...e vissero felici e contenti???


----------



## marietto (6 Febbraio 2016)

*Ventunesima (e probabilmente, presumibilmente, penultima) parte*

Avere figli era una cosa alla quale avevo sempre dato grande importanza e che volevo con convinzione, fin da ragazzino. So che questo tipo di considerazioni, in giovane età, è probabilmente molto più comune tra le ragazze che tra i ragazzi, ma per me era sempre stato così. Probabilmente la mia storia famigliare contribuiva a farmi sentire questa cosa come una necessità irrinunciabile, e faceva anche si che fossi convinto che non avrei "lasciato solo" un figlio, ma avrei fatto in modo che fossero almeno in due.

  Questo era ben chiaro a Lettie, che non aveva problemi in merito al numero. La cosa che la terrorizzava era quella di superare l'età ideale (per le eventuali complicazioni che potevano derivarne). Quindi, per tagliare la testa al toro, era sua intenzione fare in modo che l'eventuale prole fosse a gestazione entro i 30 anni.
  Considerando che decidemmo di passare almeno un paio d'anni di matrimonio "liberi", ne conseguì che fu necessario darsi da fare parecchio negli anni successivi, volendo accontentare entrambi. 
  Il primo ad arrivare fu un maschietto (per questo racconto, useremo il nome "Bill", si tratta di una bonaria presa in giro, visto che è stato recentemente paragonato "per iscritto" ad un disegnatore che porta questo nome). dopo circa tre anni, appena nei limiti per il "decreto Lettie sulla gravidanza", arrivò anche la femminuccia, che chiameremo "Beba", dal soprannome usato in casa quando era piccola, preso dalla sua prima versione del proprio nome.
  Caratterialmente, è difficile immaginarsi due persone più lontane l'una dall'altra. Non si direbbe nemmeno che possano essere parenti, figuriamoci fratelli.
  La Beba (le donne hanno sempre l'articolo qui da noi, ricordate?) è un leader naturale. Fin dall'asilo è il "capo" di qualsiasi tipo di gruppo faccia parte. Bill è sempre stato il ragazzino silenzioso che se ne sta in disparte, e non dice mai niente se non specificatamente interrogato.
   Il riassunto della giornata che richiedeva sua madre sembrava sempre un terzo grado nella caserma dei Carabinieri, con Lettie nei panni del Maresciallo.
  Fin da quando erano piccoli, io e Lettie siamo "scivolati" con naturalezza nei ruoli che ci erano più congeniali, anche se magari non proprio "classici".
   Lettie, poco "giocherellona" e dal carattere "no nonsense", è sempre stata il genitore più severo, ma anche più bravo a gestire le emergenze, mentre io ho preso il ruolo del genitore più "indulgente" e "di compagnia"(diciamo che in "poliziotto buono, poliziotto cattivo" io sarei "poliziotto buono"), anche se, tendenzialmente, un po' apprensivo (anche adesso che sono patentati, quello che fatica a dormire fino a che non sono in casa sono io). 
  Metterli a letto è stato praticamente sempre compito mio, con annessa "favola della buonanotte" inventata e improvvisata, che recepiva le variazioni e gli avvenimenti richiesti via via dagli ascoltatori. Diventati un po più grandini siamo passati a leggere "a puntate" i libri di "Harry Potter".
  Con il tempo qualche influenza sui gusti musicali (di Bill), letterari (della Beba), cinematografici e televisivi (di entrambi) ho finito per averla, fin da quando erano ragazzini guardiamo un sacco di cose insieme, e quando essere "nerd" é diventato "in" grazie a "Big Bang Theory" ho potuto rivendicare a pieno titolo i miei trascorsi in tal senso.
  In una puntata Leonard incontra una appassionata/artista di fumetti e il loro incontro si basa sul fatto che si stanno contendendo un fumetto raro. Si tratta di un numero di "Next Men" di John Byrne, pubblicato negli USA dalla Dark Horse nei primi anni 90; in quell'occasione ho potuto mostrare ai miei ragazzi una copia originale della medesima edizione(americana) vista in BBT.
  Come avevo accennato, da ragazzino avevo fatto qualche timido tentativo di realizzare fumetti, e Lettie faceva la disegnatrice di mestiere, quindi un pò di talento artistico era presente da parte di entrambi.
  Bill ha ereditato il talento di tutti e due e lo ha moltiplicato.
  Ancora oggi nel soggiorno di casa ci sono opere sue, incorniciate, realizzate quando aveva 9 o 10 anni. E, ovviamente si é appassionato alle nuvole parlanti, iniziando dai fumetti della Disney e da una vera e propria adorazione per Carl Barks. Ancora bimbo era in grado di realizzare storie a fumetti che, da un punto di vista grafico, sembravano davvero opera del grande Carl. Ovviamente se ci si soffermava a leggere le storie, le ingenuità nelle trame e nei dialoghi rivelavano la vera età dell'autore.
  Da li in poi Bill ha potuto accedere alla vasta collezione del padre, facendosi una discreta conoscenza del settore e mostrando una particolare predilezione per i super eroi Marvel, in particolare Spiderman e Daredevil (specie nella versione di Miller). 
  I risultati scolastici e accademici di entrambi i ragazzi, dalle elementari fino alle attuali facoltà universitarie, sono sempre stati notevoli, con Bill che si è sempre basato su una grande capacità di assorbire le spiegazioni in classe, mentre la Beba aveva bisogno di applicarsi di più sui libri e di non sedersi sugli allori. Per entrambi una predisposizione per le materie umanistiche e le lingue, con Bill che aggiungeva questo grande talento artistico, che ha determinato l'indirizzo della sua carriera scolastica.

  Il papà era molto emozionato ed orgoglioso del fatto che, al momento di scegliere l'Università da frequentare, la scelta è caduta sull'Accademia di Belle Arti e per il corso di Fumetto e illustrazione...  E anche soddisfatto quando ha scoperto che la lista delle trenta opere a fumetti da leggere assolutamente, fornita dal docente, comprendeva, in gran parte, cose che già erano nella biblioteca di casa...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2016)

Che bello!


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Avere figli era una cosa alla quale avevo sempre dato grande importanza e che volevo con convinzione, fin da ragazzino. So che questo tipo di considerazioni, in giovane età, è probabilmente molto più comune tra le ragazze che tra i ragazzi, ma per me era sempre stato così. Probabilmente la mia storia famigliare contribuiva a farmi sentire questa cosa come una necessità irrinunciabile, e faceva anche si che fossi convinto che non avrei "lasciato solo" un figlio, ma avrei fatto in modo che fossero almeno in due.
> 
> Questo era ben chiaro a Lettie, che non aveva problemi in merito al numero. La cosa che la terrorizzava era quella di superare l'età ideale (per le eventuali complicazioni che potevano derivarne). Quindi, per tagliare la testa al toro, era sua intenzione fare in modo che l'eventuale prole fosse a gestazione entro i 30 anni.
> Considerando che decidemmo di passare almeno un paio d'anni di matrimonio "liberi", ne conseguì che fu necessario darsi da fare parecchio negli anni successivi, volendo accontentare entrambi.
> ...


Splendido


----------



## oro.blu (6 Febbraio 2016)

Grande!


----------



## marietto (13 Febbraio 2016)

*Finale*

La salute di mia madre era sempre stata un problema fin dall'epoca della mia pubertà. Dopo la seconda operazione al cuore, peraltro molto meno riuscita della prima, eravamo finiti in una routine che la vedeva entare ed uscire dall'Ospedale con una certa regolarità.

 Dopo uno dei tanti episodi la Dottoressa che seguiva il suo ricovero, e che ormai la conosceva bene, mi chiamò nel suo ufficio e mi disse che molto probabilmente era iniziato il percorso che portava verso la fine, quindi sarebbe stato bene prepararsi psicologicamente all'arrivo del peggio. Qualche settimana dopo, una caduta e la rottura del femore diedero inizio all'ultimo calvario, che durò circa un anno.


  Vista l'età media, credo che alla maggior parte degli utenti del forum sia tristemente familiare il destreggiarsi tra ospedali, badanti, assistenze domiciliari e quant'altro... E' un'esperienza psicologicamente massacrante, che ti lascia stremato come se avessi appena tentato la scalata dell'Everest, specialmente se sei l'unico figlio a fronteggiarla. 


  Alla fine, tuttavia, credo che la cosa più difficile da affrontare sia stata, a cose concluse, entrare nel suo appartamento per svuotarlo e raccogliere le varie cose, passare attraverso foto, documenti, quaderni, pezzi del suo, ma anche del mio, passato; mia mamma era una di quelle persone che conservano tutto, trovai persino la maggior parte dei lavoretti che avevo portato a casa da scuola all'asilo e alla elementari per la festa della mamma... 


  In tutto questo, è stato enorme il conforto che ho trovato nella collaborazione e nel sostegno di Lettie, oltre che, semplicemente, tra le sue braccia.


  Anche la soddisfazione per i valori umani espressi ed i successi accademico/scolastici ottenuti dai miei ragazzi sono stati un bel sostegno in questi momenti difficili.


  E qui giunge il momento di chiudere la nostra storia.


  A questo punto cominceremmo ad uscire dalla "storia", e quindi dalle reminiscenze, ed entreremmo nella cronaca, e un diario non è nei miei progetti.


  Alcune persone che hanno fatto parte di questa storia, come mia mamma, non ci sono più, ma tutte hanno lasciato il loro segno, sia quelle che sono state effettivamente citate in alcuni passaggi, sia quelle che, in questa versione "contratta" delle vicende, non sono entrate nella narrazione.


  Vissero tutti felici e contenti?


  Beh... Questa è una storia vera quindi quanto sopra è un evento abbastanza raro.


  Diciamo che io e Lettie siamo ancora insieme e contenti di esserlo...


  Ma le sfide non sono finite e le battaglie non sono state tutte vinte.


  Circa 20 mesi fa, come all'inizio della nostra storia, il mondo è cambiato... E non in meglio.


  Un nuovo, impervio, sentiero si è aperto, e ho dovuto iniziare una nuova battaglia, forse più difficile delle altre. E' una di quelle faccende che ti portano a ripensare  a persone e cose che hanno fatto parte della tua vita, da cui probabilmente nasce la "necessità" di raccontarsi che mi ha spinto a scrivere questa storia.


  Ma c'è ancora Lettie a sostenermi ed aiutarmi, ed ogni giorno che passa sono sempre più grato alle forze che l'hanno portata accanto a me e ce l'hanno tenuta, nonostante tutto...

  E le nuvole parlanti?


  Ma certo!


  Ogni buona storia va conclusa con una nota lieta...


  I fumetti sono sempre stati una mia grande passione. Tra le cose che amo sono certamente la più "antica" (da quando ero un bimbetto, quindi questo" amore" si sta avvicinando al mezzo secolo di vita). Questa passione è stata passata alla generazione successiva che ne vorrebbe fare una professione.


  Recentemente, in questo senso, è stato fatto il primo passo. Dopo tanti concorsi vinti e una miriade di "lavoretti" minori, a Lucca Comics 2015 Bill, il mio ragazzo, ha fatto il suo esordio da professionista. Certo, in una edizione autoprodotta da altri artisti (già affermati) ma si tratta pur sempre del primo lavoro retribuito e con tanto di nome in copertina...

E quindi, alla fine, le nuvole parlanti potrebbero finire per essere una parte ancora più "importante" della storia di questa famiglia...


----------



## spleen (13 Febbraio 2016)

Raramente ho trovato racconti della propria vita scritti con tanta delicatezza e sensibilità.
Le pagine della vostra riconciliazione sono commoventi ed esemplificative.

In bocca al lupo Marietto.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Febbraio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> La salute di mia madre era sempre stata un problema fin dall'epoca della mia pubertà. Dopo la seconda operazione al cuore, peraltro molto meno riuscita della prima, eravamo finiti in una routine che la vedeva entare ed uscire dall'Ospedale con una certa regolarità.
> 
> Dopo uno dei tanti episodi la Dottoressa che seguiva il suo ricovero, e che ormai la conosceva bene, mi chiamò nel suo ufficio e mi disse che molto probabilmente era iniziato il percorso che portava verso la fine, quindi sarebbe stato bene prepararsi psicologicamente all'arrivo del peggio. Qualche settimana dopo, una caduta e la rottura del femore diedero inizio all'ultimo calvario, che durò circa un anno.
> 
> ...


un finale che è la ciliegina sulla torta 
per quanto il sentiero sia impervio son certa che saprai percorrerlo con la consapevolezza che puoi vincere.


----------



## oro.blu (13 Febbraio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> La salute di mia madre era sempre stata un problema fin dall'epoca della mia pubertà. Dopo la seconda operazione al cuore, peraltro molto meno riuscita della prima, eravamo finiti in una routine che la vedeva entare ed uscire dall'Ospedale con una certa regolarità.
> 
> Dopo uno dei tanti episodi la Dottoressa che seguiva il suo ricovero, e che ormai la conosceva bene, mi chiamò nel suo ufficio e mi disse che molto probabilmente era iniziato il percorso che portava verso la fine, quindi sarebbe stato bene prepararsi psicologicamente all'arrivo del peggio. Qualche settimana dopo, una caduta e la rottura del femore diedero inizio all'ultimo calvario, che durò circa un anno.
> 
> ...



e qui scatta la mia INVIDIA buona .... Come è bello sentire delle persone che hanno raggiunto un certo grado di serenità consapevole.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> e qui scatta la mia INVIDIA buona .... Come è bello sentire delle persone che hanno raggiunto un certo grado di serenità consapevole.


Pensavo la stessa cosa


----------



## JON (13 Febbraio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> La salute di mia madre era sempre stata un problema fin dall'epoca della mia pubertà. Dopo la seconda operazione al cuore, peraltro molto meno riuscita della prima, eravamo finiti in una routine che la vedeva entare ed uscire dall'Ospedale con una certa regolarità.
> 
> Dopo uno dei tanti episodi la Dottoressa che seguiva il suo ricovero, e che ormai la conosceva bene, mi chiamò nel suo ufficio e mi disse che molto probabilmente era iniziato il percorso che portava verso la fine, quindi sarebbe stato bene prepararsi psicologicamente all'arrivo del peggio. Qualche settimana dopo, una caduta e la rottura del femore diedero inizio all'ultimo calvario, che durò circa un anno.
> 
> ...


In bocca al lupo per tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2016)

Che bella vita!


----------



## Divì (13 Febbraio 2016)

Marietto..... 


:thankyou::victory:


----------



## marietto (14 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Raramente ho trovato racconti della propria vita scritti con tanta delicatezza e sensibilità.
> Le pagine della vostra riconciliazione sono commoventi ed esemplificative.
> 
> In bocca al lupo Marietto.





JON ha detto:


> In bocca al lupo per tutto.



Grazie mille e... Crepi il lupo!


----------



## marietto (14 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> un finale che è la ciliegina sulla torta
> per quanto il sentiero sia impervio son certa che saprai percorrerlo con la consapevolezza che puoi vincere.


Grazie, ci provo tutti i giorni; certi giorni riesce bene, altri un pò meno, ma l'importante è provarci sempre


----------



## marietto (14 Febbraio 2016)

Grazie a tutti quelli che si sono presi il disturbo di leggere questo mini tomo


----------



## Alessandra (14 Febbraio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti quelli che si sono presi il disturbo di leggere questo mini tomo


Meraviglioso 
Grazie a te per aver scritto e condiviso


----------



## oro.blu (14 Febbraio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti quelli che si sono presi il disturbo di leggere questo mini tomo



aspettavo sempre il capitolo successivo . Ed ora???  Accidenti Marietto.... Dovevi metterci qualche capitolo in più !

:bacissimo:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Febbraio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Grazie, ci provo tutti i giorni; certi giorni riesce bene, altri un pò meno, ma l'importante è provarci sempre


 giusto


----------



## marietto (28 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> aspettavo sempre il capitolo successivo . Ed ora???  Accidenti Marietto.... Dovevi metterci qualche capitolo in più !
> 
> :bacissimo:


 mi fai arrossire... Magari riesco a farmi venire qualche idea per porre parziale rimedio...


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Febbraio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> mi fai arrossire... Magari riesco a farmi venire qualche idea per porre parziale rimedio...


Bravo


----------



## oro.blu (28 Febbraio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> mi fai arrossire... Magari riesco a farmi venire qualche idea per porre parziale rimedio...


...scommetto che ci riesci...


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Aprile 2016)

Grazie.


----------



## marietto (26 Aprile 2016)

*Prima che fossimo così rudemente interrotti...*

Ciao a tutti!

Qualche giorno dopo il mio ultimo commento su questo thread, purtroppo, alcuni controlli di routine sui miei problemi di salute non hanno dato gli esiti sperati...

Poche settimane fa ho subito un intervento al cervello che, tuttavia, sembra essere andato a buon fine, quindi anche stavolta abbiamo messo una pezza...
Certo, ho perso la visione laterale dall'occhio sinistro (sembra una cazzata, ma vuol dire che se non giri il viso a sinistra non vedi nessun ostacolo su quel lato e lo travolgi di brutto) ma, tutto sommato, se il male è quello... pazienza.

Adesso ho davanti diverse settimane di convalescenza e terapia e potrei approfittarne per dedicarmi agli ampliamenti promessi a fine Febbraio...

C'è un post sul thread lasciato pochi minuti prima che mi collegassi (per la prima volta da oltre un mese). A volte certe coincidenze fanno quasi pensare che non sempre e non tutto accada solo per caso...


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Aprile 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Qualche giorno dopo il mio ultimo commento su questo thread, purtroppo, alcuni controlli di routine sui miei problemi di salute non hanno dato gli esiti sperati...
> 
> ...


Ciao e bentornato :abbraccio:


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Aprile 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Qualche giorno dopo il mio ultimo commento su questo thread, purtroppo, alcuni controlli di routine sui miei problemi di salute non hanno dato gli esiti sperati...
> 
> ...


 Io sono convinta che nulla accada per caso. Ti ho chiamato 

Scherzo, sono felice che qualcuno proprio oggi mi abbia suggerito di leggerti e che io l'abbia fatto proprio pochi minuti prima che tu ti collegassi. Un abbraccio


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Qualche giorno dopo il mio ultimo commento su questo thread, purtroppo, alcuni controlli di routine sui miei problemi di salute non hanno dato gli esiti sperati...
> 
> ...


Un abbraccio....


----------



## marietto (26 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao e bentornato :abbraccio:



Ciao, bella, sempre più difficile, hai visto?

:abbraccio:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Aprile 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ciao, bella, sempre più difficile, hai visto?
> 
> :abbraccio:


Già,  ma si può sempre diventare funamboli, mantenere inaspettatamente l'equilibrio nonostante tutto


----------



## marietto (26 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io sono convinta che nulla accada per caso. Ti ho chiamato
> 
> Scherzo, sono felice che qualcuno proprio oggi mi abbia suggerito di leggerti e che io l'abbia fatto proprio pochi minuti prima che tu ti collegassi. Un abbraccio





farfalla ha detto:


> Un abbraccio....



Grazie mille


----------



## Divì (26 Aprile 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ciao, bella, sempre più difficile, hai visto?
> 
> :abbraccio:


Spero non sia sgradito, ma io credo che fare i funamboli senza rete non sia una buona idea: ti dispiace se per fare il tifo prego? Male non fa.... Amore e coraggio non ti mancano!


----------



## perplesso (26 Aprile 2016)

Daje Marie'


----------



## ologramma (27 Aprile 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Qualche giorno dopo il mio ultimo commento su questo thread, purtroppo, alcuni controlli di routine sui miei problemi di salute non hanno dato gli esiti sperati...
> 
> ...


forza:up:


----------



## Ross (27 Aprile 2016)

*Ross, piacere...*

Proprio ieri ho consigliato il tuo meraviglioso thread a Mary! Incredibile...

Anche se non ci conosciamo, sappi che è bello averti qui.


----------



## oro.blu (27 Aprile 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Qualche giorno dopo il mio ultimo commento su questo thread, purtroppo, alcuni controlli di routine sui miei problemi di salute non hanno dato gli esiti sperati...
> 
> ...


Ciao Marietto felice di rivederti

:abbraccio::abbraccio::abbraccio:


----------



## sienne (27 Aprile 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Qualche giorno dopo il mio ultimo commento su questo thread, purtroppo, alcuni controlli di routine sui miei problemi di salute non hanno dato gli esiti sperati...
> 
> ...



Ciao

Ti auguro tanta forza e coraggio!!!

Un abbraccio 


sienne


----------



## oro.blu (27 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Proprio ieri ho consigliato il tuo meraviglioso thread a Mary! Incredibile...
> 
> Anche se non ci conosciamo, sappi che è bello averti qui.


...allora l'hai letto e fatto anche passaparola :up:


----------



## Ross (27 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...allora l'hai letto e fatto anche passaparola :up:


Grande suggerimento! :up:


----------



## ivanl (27 Aprile 2016)

in bocca al lupo!!


----------



## spleen (27 Aprile 2016)

Ciao Marietto, un abbraccio e un augurio.


----------



## Minerva (27 Aprile 2016)

ti auguro il meglio , davvero.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2016)

Accidenti!
Mi dispiace tanto. Certo a te Rambo non ti pulisce le scarpe!



:abbraccio:


----------



## Alessandra (27 Aprile 2016)

Ciao Marietto! 
Un abbraccio! Ti auguro la migliore ripresa!


----------



## Spot (28 Aprile 2016)

Ciao marietto. I miei migliori auguri


----------



## Caciottina (28 Aprile 2016)

ti abbraccio forte marietto. 
millemila baci


----------



## marietto (30 Settembre 2016)

*Post Scriptum: Ancora nuvole parlanti.*

Con questo thread avevo sostanzialmente finito...

Il fatto è che, dopo i fatti narrati nell'ultimo capitolo c'e una novità nel mio personale e lunghissimo rapporto con le nuvole parlanti (i fumetti).

Avevo concluso parlando dell'esordio del mio ragazzo nel mondo dei comics, grazie a un'autoproduzione di altri artisti.

Beh, adesso è un esordio "vero" perchè è appena uscito in Francia il n. 2 della rivista "Pandora" edita dalla casa franco-belga Casterman, questo numero contiene un racconto di 7 pagine disegnato dall'erede  su sceneggiatura di un professionista francese.

La Casa editrice è tra le più importanti oltralpe, casa storica di TinTin ed editore francese di Corto Maltese.

Il mio "bimbo" ha superato brillantemente questo lavoro di prova e sta attualmente lavorando a progetti di più ampio respiro per lo stesso editore.

In pratica il mio ragazzo ha appena realizzato una delle mie fantasie di bambino  e siccome i figli so' piezz'e core sono particolarmente emozionato e orgoglioso della cosa (alcuni utenti ne erano già al corrente, anche perchè in questi giorni non riesco quasi a parlare d'altro... capitemi)

Mi sembrava adeguato a questa biografia a sfondo fumettistico, aggiungere questo capitolo, anche se a mesi di distanza...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2016)

:strepitoso:  :strepitoso:


----------



## brenin (30 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Con questo thread avevo sostanzialmente finito...
> 
> Il fatto è che, dopo i fatti narrati nell'ultimo capitolo c'e una novità nel mio personale e lunghissimo rapporto con le nuvole parlanti (i fumetti).
> 
> ...


Complimenti vivissimi a tuo figlio, hai tutti i motivi per esserne più che orgoglioso. Lavora per una storica casa editrice ( mi sembra ultra bicenteneria tra l'altro ), che ha creato personaggi che hanno conquistato intere generazioni di bimbi e ragazzi d'oltralpe. Ed "entrare" a certi livelli è sinonimo di indubbia capacità,professionalità e spirito creativo.


----------



## Spot (30 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Con questo thread avevo sostanzialmente finito...
> 
> Il fatto è che, dopo i fatti narrati nell'ultimo capitolo c'e una novità nel mio personale e lunghissimo rapporto con le nuvole parlanti (i fumetti).
> 
> ...


Che spettacolo!
Hai un ragazzo in gamba. Sono un po' invidiosetta.
Non vero.
Ho subito dato googlato la rivista e dato un'occhiata veloce.. bella  Un in bocca al lupo enorme per l'erede.


----------



## marietto (30 Settembre 2016)

Grazie a tutti, e perdonate l'orgoglio paterno...


----------



## Minerva (30 Settembre 2016)

che meraviglia marietto!
capisco benissimo quello che puoi provare e mi chiedo cosa si possa chiedere di più di un figlio che realizza il suo e il nostro sogno.
bello


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2016)

Bravo. Hai tutti i motivi per esserne orgoglioso


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti, e perdonate l'orgoglio paterno...


Leggo,con calma stasera che son di fretta, non mi perdi di sicuro un tuo scritto


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Con questo thread avevo sostanzialmente finito...
> 
> Il fatto è che, dopo i fatti narrati nell'ultimo capitolo c'e una novità nel mio personale e lunghissimo rapporto con le nuvole parlanti (i fumetti).
> 
> ...


Ma che figata pazzesca :festa: :cincin: 
soddisfazione estrema caro papà :up:


----------



## bettypage (30 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti, e perdonate l'orgoglio paterno...


Passione genetica!
complimenti vivissimi


----------



## Leda (1 Ottobre 2016)

Semplicemente fantastico!!
Congratulazioni [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION], a te e anche al tuo talentuoso erede!
Gli auguro che sia solo il primo di una lunga serie di successi


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Con questo thread avevo sostanzialmente finito...
> 
> Il fatto è che, dopo i fatti narrati nell'ultimo capitolo c'e una novità nel mio personale e lunghissimo rapporto con le nuvole parlanti (i fumetti).
> 
> ...



Congratulazioni per il figlio, per il percorso, per tutto. Finanche per l'avatar:grande Heisenberg :up:

Ti abbraccio


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2016)

Una delle cose più belle della vita è fare un lavoro che appassiona.
È una fortuna che capiti a un figlio e non si può che gioirne.


----------



## marietto (1 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una delle cose più belle della vita è fare un lavoro che appassiona.
> È una fortuna che capiti a un figlio e non si può che gioirne.


Si, è molto vero, fare qualcosa che faresti gratis come lavoro, direi che è una delle più grandi fortune che può capitarti nella vita. Oltretutto in questo caso e di questi tempi hai anche la possibilità di farlo ovunque vuoi, anche a casa tua... Mi auguro e gli auguro che possa essere la sua professione per tutta la vita... 

...

Ringrazio ancora tutti per le belle parole e per gli interventi!


----------



## MariLea (8 Dicembre 2016)

Ho approfittato di questo pomeriggio festivo e finalmente ho letto... e tutto d'un fiato.
Grazie [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION], è bellissimo!
Non mi dilungo in lodi sperticate perché son timida anche io e poi ti metterei in imbarazzo... ma le meriti tutte.
Sono commossa e penso alla grande eredità di nuvole che vi ha lasciato il tuo papà poco prima di andar via...

:abbraccio:


----------



## marietto (10 Dicembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ho approfittato di questo pomeriggio festivo e finalmente ho letto... e tutto d'un fiato.
> Grazie @_marietto_, è bellissimo!
> Non mi dilungo in lodi sperticate perché son timida anche io e poi ti metterei in imbarazzo... ma le meriti tutte.
> Sono commossa e penso alla grande eredità di nuvole che vi ha lasciato il tuo papà poco prima di andar via...
> ...


Grazie [MENTION=6621]Mari Lea[/MENTION]  Sono molto contento che ti sia piaciuto,


----------

